# Worst Rp Experience you had?



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2019)

I'll start it off. 

I'm frequenting F-list cause I'm desperate for textual love making and a certified loser.
I get a hit on my profile, they text me, say they're into the idea and want to try it out.

I post about 4 paras that world builds the setting, explains the character and so on.
He responds with a single sentence back, (all incorrectly spelled and a grammatical nightmare), saying he had entered the tavern.

Two things come to mind.

1. He didn't read my profile or any of the information on it.

2. His character is a hyper cocked herm with a 'diaper fetish'. His words.
And no, I aint into any of that, (which further reinforces that he didn't read my profile).

I think it goes without saying, that I didn't bother sticking around.

Alright folks, give me your hot takes. What was your worst rp?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 12, 2019)

I once typed a large paragraph complete with details and the use of the fives senses only for the other person to reply with "*moans*"

0/10 will never RP with him again


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I once typed a large paragraph complete with details and the use of the fives senses only for the other person to reply with "*moans*"
> 
> 0/10 will never RP with him again



Ironically, it seems you lacked _common sense_.

I kid, I kid. I'd be a hypocrite otherwise.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

You took my RP virginity, Kimber. Take responsibility and marry me. D:

On a slightly more serious note..

One of my.. Wondrous adventures in a random RP server.
>Be me on a random RP server
>Very casual short one-liner RP's here and there, nothing major
>Be a mix of bored, wanting to test waters, learn from others and see how other people write
>Decide to make a sample of me actually being serious when it comes to role-playing for once
>Post a decently long paragraph, detailing what's going on
>Random DM only 3 minutes after posting it
>Ok, lets see if this guy is worth a damn, but considering the "standards" from the rest of the people on the server, I'm just spamming that "X" for doubt in my head
>Hit his DM's, and write a paragraph setting up a shower scenario
>Writes me ONE fucking sentence in reply to my paragraph, and poorly structured, too, with him entering the shower. Hell, he edited it THREE fucking times to make it sound somewhat coherent
>"oh didnt know u wrote so much" in reply to my paragraph
>boi.jpg
>I just tell him if he can't write more than a single sentence I am not going to bother. With manners, of course
>Get told I am an asshole, and he whines to one of the members of staff on the server
>Get DM'd by said member of staff. Just told him "I have standards. I wrote an entire paragraph, setting the scene. He saw what I posted in #X, and that I am looking for people who writes about the same, if not longer"
>Sentence dude ends up being told he shouldn't start anything and leave it be because I am just not interested
> Tries to fight said staff on the SERVER in the general chat, and ends up getting kicked
>Returns 10 seconds later and told the staff he's an asshole
>Gets banned this time around
>Just sit there wondering if the rest of the other people on this server is like this


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 12, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> You took my RP virginity, Kimber. Take responsibility and marry me. D:
> 
> On a slightly more serious note..
> 
> ...


bess pert waz wen he juss entree’d teh shewer liek it wus noe beeg deel, yeh knou, juss nermel stoof

een fect, i proboobly sspend moar effart rite’ing liek deez then dat dood’s entair pasta


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> You took my RP virginity, Kimber. Take responsibility and marry me. D:
> 
> On a slightly more serious note..
> 
> ...



But he tried. That means he's entitled to everything you can offer.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 12, 2019)

"Now why don't we get your Mother involved?"


Nope. 

No no no.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 12, 2019)

couldnt mid-day RP so she said she was gonna take a bunch of pills and off herself.  

sorry babe, no *notices bulge owo* on day shifts.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh, I have a few wonderful experiences myself, having been at this for a long time. Hmm, where to start?

So I either got messaged by this guy with an invited to a discord server or I joined the server and met him, I don't remember which one happened but it was either last summer or beforehand. Either way, we started doing this star wars crossover RP, it was interesting since it was SFW and I don't usually get to do those, so it was nice. Well, it started out ok, but it just got messed up, confusing, and kinda childish with events, I'm not going into details with it but it just got kinda weird. I quickly learned he was the most impatient RP partner I would ever do anything with, he would ping me 3-5 times a day asking me if I was ready to continue, even after I gave advise not to smoother people for replies. Some day though I was cleaning my discord from servers I never go on, and since that was one of them at the time I left it. 

Fast forward to last December/January I get a random invite from him on Discord to this new server, and I decided to give it a look. First thing I saw was "THIS IS NOT A DEMOCRACY" posted in the rules as a title for rule one, and it basically said you either do as he says or he'll ban you and you can't say bad things about him, or something like that, not those exact words of course. And than I looked in the general chat, and there was a full on argument and drama fest, with this guy((Who was the admin of the server btw)) typing in all caps. There was also talk of some hacker group and someone got banned voicing an opinion or something. So, yea, got my ass outta there. Later on he apologized for what I saw, and I said not to worry about it. 

We then talked about doing some LOTR crossover, but he instantly started to make it weird, it was a SFW thing, but still. I won't go over all the details, but he wanted to include some irl actress from some movie or something I never heard of, and I decided that was enough. Days went by and he went back to messaging me 3-5 times a day asking me if I was ready, and soon it be came posts like "HEY!" and "I don't like being ignored, Pal" and stuff like that. I do admit it's kinda my fault, I kinda just tried to ignore him until he went away, I should have told him I'm no longer interested, but he would have probably blew his top off, and I was never good at doing that. He also invited me to multiple remakes of his server, which would be deleted barely even the next day. Even after while it just resulted to one message a day, I still just got sick of it, so after some snarky message trying to get my attention, I removed him from my friends list and blocked him. First time I've actually blocked someone, but hey, I haven't heard from him since.

Other than that, someone on F-list put an RP on paused as he was leaving, it wouldn't have been a problem if he didn't say something like "Thank you for making me cum twice." or some weird random shit. Honestly, when you've been RPing for seven years, and on F-list for four and a half, you see some shit man.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> But he tried. That means he's entitled to everything you can offer.


Tried and failed.

Would much rather have another one with you to be honest. Would much rather do one with someone who is out of my league than deal with another one-liner moron. Just... Ugh.

Oh, did I mention I had someone pestering me for days on end about RP'ing for only to give in and add a "raddish"(I know it's spelled wrong) because I wanted to just have him piss off? Worst part is, he didn't even notice it. Like, come the fuck on. I'd send screens of it but it's NSFW in nature, so ain't gonna do that. 

And right now, someone out there in the ocean that is the internet, we have someone with a "raddish" kink..


----------



## Spitfire110 (Mar 13, 2019)

I once made a pretty decent semi paragraph post with someone, as they weren't big on huge paragraphs so I compensated a little. But it was still like 3-4 short sentences.

They replied "Is"


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

I remember once, I was in an RP, and this random girl with a cringy, neon coloured profile picture just starts to, *Grinds on your pants,* with random people... Ugh.

Another time, I went into a chat with a bunch of small-time roleplayers who had no expirience start RPing with no format, just roleplaying like they're in an empty room and just sitting there.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

This one time, there was this babyfur that told me he was in a cum and piss filled diaper with a bad dragon up his ass. Never role-played since... Unless you count being my character.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> This one time, there was this babyfur that told me he was in a cum and piss filled diaper with a bad dragon up his ass. Never role-played since... Unless you count being my character.


Oof.. That sounds like a.. "Shit-fest..." No...? I'll leave now


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

There was also this other time in Second Life where a former friend wouldn't stop bragging about his animated penis that wouldn't stop peeing.

God has left the server...


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 15, 2019)

I don't do sexual RP stuff.

But... I once RP'd with a guy pretending to be Loki from the Avengers movies and I cried IRL because he didn't love me back so he blocked  me. :[


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> There was also this other time in Second Life where a former friend wouldn't stop bragging about his animated penis that wouldn't stop peeing.
> 
> God has left the server...


Now that physically injured my back for the next five decades...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

Very few do sexual RP stuff until it's forced upon you. The degeneracy of this fandom knows no bounds.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Very few do sexual RP stuff until it's forced upon you. The degeneracy of this fandom knows no bounds.


Yup... Sadly, a very size-able portion of this sexual RP group are underage..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

saverrthehuskuforums said:


> Yup... Sadly, a very size-able portion of this sexual RP group are underage..


Actually it's more prevalent in older groups.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Actually it's more prevalent in older groups.


I've come across quite a few underage horny teens (or worse..) acting "up" in chats before..

HUUURLLLL


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

saverrthehuskuforums said:


> I've come across quite a few underage horny teens (or worse..) acting "up" in chats before..
> 
> HUUURLLLL


You most be new to the fandom. It's often a misconception that the younger demographic tend to sexualize the fandom more but it's the ones that have been in it longer that have normalised to all the deprivity that actually talk about it more often, albeit with more restraint.


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> You most be new to the fandom. It's often a misconception that the younger demographic tend to sexualize the fandom more but it's the ones that have been in it longer that have normalised to all the deprivity that actually talk about it more often, albeit with more restraint.


True, i've only been a furry for about 2.5 years..


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 15, 2019)

saverrthehuskuforums said:


> True, i've only been a furry for about 2.5 years..


Cool. About 25 here.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 16, 2019)

The degeneracy in this fandom is rather extreme. All I can say is to keep your humanity close, your block button closer, and don’t hesitate to use it

As for my worst experience, anything with fetishes is the worst and why I have no tolerance for such stuff. I’m probably still around just to here of the awful stories of degeneracy around here, as they seem to be in no short supply, huh?


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 16, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> The degeneracy in this fandom is rather extreme. All I can say is to keep your humanity close, your block button closer, and don’t hesitate to use it
> 
> As for my worst experience, anything with fetishes is the worst and why I have no tolerance for such stuff. I’m probably still around just to here of the awful stories of degeneracy around here, as they seem to be in no short supply, huh?


Ironically, my worst RP experiences were with people who accused others of degeneracy and complained about fetishes on fetish-open NSFW roleplaying places. It's like going to the cinema to watch the film you know you won't like, then audibly whine about it and ruin fun for everyone else.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 16, 2019)

The guy didn't care about any of my characters unless they were bustynd into voring a micro. (Im into busty babes and Vore but prefer actually giving an rp a story.) I got back at him with the one character he couldn't stand, Starla the vegetarian basilisk.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, actually, I don't have that many horror stories to contribute, as I usually only really do long-term RP, mostly story-driven. Besides, when doing "proper" RP, and not just NSFW stuff for fun(where I don't mind one liners, even though I don't love 'em, and rarely use them) I usually write my posts over multiple paragraphs, so that usually scares the one-liner fraction off quite fast.

Personally, two things that stood out. One person I rp'ed with just reacted, and didn't contribute anything to the story, and I had to do everything from world building to NPC interactions. 
Another situation was completly unrealistic fights. I love doing fight RPs but both sides have to invest into that and the person I did the RP with was just acting all invincible while I was not, was a pretty one-sided affair :/


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 16, 2019)

This was before discord became well-known or even at all so I used steam, since at the time I really lacked much effort finding stuff like the Furaffinity forums, or even f-list.
And for those who know me, this is part of the reason I used "Dom/top" despite being fine with powerbottoms, and fine with being dominated yet still a "dom/top" when really i'm a switch top.

I'm also going to say that this does mention about ERP, although I try my best not to go into detail about it, and I feel like this might be a bit of a rant, so I guess I'll take it off my chest and hopefully forget this horrible thing.



Spoiler: Story Time



At the time I did not know the end user's age since I still had the system of "If you want to ERP please be 18", but just like any porn sites, this function doesn't often work. I relied more on people being honest.
The guy started of fine, first few erps weren't bad, sure he had the occasion *moans*, but to be completely honest this wasn't intended for any "intense structure ERPs", but rather a quick one so I paid no mind to it.
He knew I had some limits, with the common stuff of how I was the dom and i'm not a fan of my butt being touched, it kills the experience for me somehow, even if it's a bottom grabbing it.
Either way nothing that would make me question his age.

Red flag one, the guy ended up wanting to do a cub erp. Nope.avi
I told the guy I can't since I was busy with school, I used this since I'd rather not have someone get upset about how I didn't want to do a specific RP with them. (This was pretty common, even some adults got upset if I didn't do something.)
By me using the school thing I just hoped he'd forget about it, steam chat is complete garbage at the time so I did throw in some small talk so it couldn't be easily seen in the messages. 
(I mention this because of how I assume this is a kid and how he wanted Cub ERP...)

And here comes the second red flag, the one that made me both unfriend and block him, yet also say "Screw ERP" for awhile. Only exception was with my ex BF, he gets all the lewd.
So looking back I can only assume the guy prob wanted me to rape him in his sleep, which if I was maybe the only character at the time who would do that, which was a demon I would've, but the fluffy bear at the time was not a man of that, heck he was a gentlemen, unless you purposely asked him IC to be used like a toy he'd always let you release first and even rub you off to help you catch up.
Skipping part of it since most of the part at that moment was him trying to lure me by saying stuff how he was fantasizing about me. It was creepy.

Then came the moment where I changed my view, if it wasn't obvious the other person was a kid, they apparently couldn't tell the difference between a dom and a sub or even a top or bottom in regards to ERP, despite me making it obvious to them prior that a top is the giver. Nope, the kid tries to rape my character, not once but twice, even after me telling him I'm a top, it started with him trying to screw me missionary, I told him I was a top whiles trying to stop it.
The idiot puts me "on top" and tries to screw me, luckily I got away or well my character did.

Luckily at the time for him the character (who now has powers) had no actual power, so I couldn't kill him. But I went even better, he may not kill with powers, but he can kill with vore.
Somehow I guess I must've trained him not to god mod, he tried to escape but never actually did, he did talk to me in brackets telling me to stop, or at the very least not to kill him. I assured him I'd not to kill him but was curious and wanted to "In character punish you", obviously lying.
I did decide to rub salt in the wound, detailing how he was crammed up in my stomach, helpless with no escape till the stomach acids came and broke him down into nothing but energy and fat for the bear. I then told him when he got upset "that's why you don't try and rape a male bigger than you."

I want to give the benefit of doubt he was maybe not under 18... But near the end of how he tried to rape me since he can't tell what a top or bottom is sorta gave me that vibe.

Also that's how I learnt I liked vore, and was part of how I got into it. The other part was with some ERPs with my ex BFs, I never digested him since I never digest good boys. <3


----------



## saverrthehuskuforums (Mar 16, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> The degeneracy in this fandom is rather extreme. All I can say is to keep your humanity close, your block button closer, and don’t hesitate to use it
> 
> As for my worst experience, anything with fetishes is the worst and why I have no tolerance for such stuff. I’m probably still around just to here of the awful stories of degeneracy around here, as they seem to be in no short supply, huh?


Indeed, and i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Atreyu Dreadfang (Mar 18, 2019)

It was more of a lack of RP. Being that i had to work i told this girl i would rp with her later, blocked me and never gave me an explination smfh like im sorry i have a life and im 25 xD


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

>Be Me
>Doing a decent RP with someone about a city life
>Person gets pissed at me for some reason
>Decides to kill my character in our RP 
>Complains to me for not helping them get into character enough
>Proceeds to block me
>Writes me back one month later, apoligizing
>Does the same shtick next time


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

Most of my bad RP experiences are not so much the RP itself. It is an OOC thing. But one guy complained that I was god modding and OP because my OC who was a Demon Bull just ignored being hit with a newspaper and a while after that he tried constricting my character. He was a snake sona. ANYWAY. After he called me out and I put him i his place he then said. I would never be a real member of the group and never understand anyone's problems because "You are a straight white male and all of us are bi or gay" Anyway yeah that is one of the things that happened. I laughed but BOY this shit was rediculous.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Was rping with someone I knew irl and went to school with. 
Not like I have a block button or anything.
She had a basic edgy damsel in distress character that had enough power to god mod. 
For the longest time I just pretended to be busy or forget to message her back.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 31, 2019)

OKAY. BUCKLE UP FOR THIS ONE.

ZOOEY. SPRECKLES.

She was this character on Furcadia who would sit by herself in Furrabian Nights. Cute as fuck port of a sweet redhead girl with freckles. Cute name. Cute description. I decided to whisper message her for an RP, thinking it would be equally adorable and whimsical. 

Oh HELL. NO.

Zooey proceeds to lament that no one wants to RP with her. I soon find out why.

The RP she wanted to set up with me was graphic, oddly specific, and just plain disturbing. She also didn't want me playing my actual characters, only humans of her choosing. Specifically, Zooey wanted me to play the part of a neighbor who lived next door to this family of 5. The parents were on the brink of divorce, and all their kids were between the ages of 9 and 17. She specified that the son was uppity and would complain constantly. The neighbor was supposed to be a kind lady who raises pitbulls and has big breasts. During a heated argument, the parents were to invite the neighbor over to help them get their life back in order and spice up their sex life. The neighbor is then supposed to, and I kid you not, put the whole family in diapers, make them eat out of dog bowls, have the children fuck one another... it was sick. It make me fucking nauseous and I bailed out.

This was only the tip of the iceberg. One of my friends on Furc actually did an RP with her full on til the end, and she had her do things like feed the family each others poop and give the dogs handjobs "for humiliation." She then sent her and my chat logs of conversations with Zooey to Furc staff to get her banned (even if that meant she would be banned for participating.) The garbage she was requesting is NNNNOOOOOT allowed in the game. Holy shit.

Worst RP partner I've ever gotten involved with. Literally never been so uncomfortable with an RP.


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 31, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> OKAY. BUCKLE UP FOR THIS ONE.
> 
> ZOOEY. SPRECKLES.
> 
> ...


ahahahhahaa i lloved reading this


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

You've heard of my first story now get ready for Smexy's Worst RP Experience 2 Electric boogaloo.

I'm going green text this one.

To set up the scene, for the sake of the other person's security, I shall refer to them as one of my OCs, Lux who is a fox.
The scenario was to be one where Lux worked to stop evil gods from getting out of hand and stop incidents.
Lux was given a sword to allow him to slay gods, of course the sword has it limits in which it cannot kill those who helped created it. He happened to meet a god who helped created it, this god happened to be called Shadow who made it so the sword itself would be unidentifiable so that only the one who was destined to have it could see.

>Lux enters the scene.
>Shadow turns and greets him, Shadow at the time was causing a permanent darkness over the world in an attempt to impress his lover but no caring for the consequence of mortals.
>Lux activates HeroicSpeech.mp4 
>"You cannot do that, think of those who are in trouble!"
>Shadow ignored, he is by nature an evil god.
>Lux decides to try and attack him, not by the sword but by shooting bullets at him. (energy bullets, if you've seen a game like Touhou you'll get it.)
>Shadow interrupts with a spellcard that causes UFOs to appear and shoot at Lux.
>NotEvenAGraze
>The guy always god modded, even though actual gods can be harmed in the past.
>Decides to do something that would mostly cause a heroic moment for Lux.
>Shadow shoots curvy lasers that would collide on him, ideally to stun him so he falls. The lasers were said not to be strong, but even I said that the lasers were made to stun.
>*D o d g e s*
>Guy comes up and slices Shadow in half, or so he says in his message.
>Two can play this game.
>Shadow reforms, as his name implies by like a shadow.
>Shadow states how he was a maker of the sword, it cannot kill him.
>Suddenly I'm the bad RPer.

I even made it in the past where the guy was aware of how dangerous using the sword is, as killing a god causes imbalance.
Such as how he killed the God of Autumn and Hunting which causes the Autumn season to be permanently gone and every animal lose their instinct to hunt.
Said god wasn't even evil, he was playing in a band and was defending his friends.
Luckily the sword let him reverse time so he didn't slash him... Of course the idiot slashed other gods numerous times until he learned how to actually RP without violence. Despite said character to be a pacifist.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Mar 31, 2019)

Short and sweet. I was RPing with someone and something came up ooc that made me realize that I was RPing with my biology professor.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

tyrronious said:


> Short and sweet. I was RPing with someone and something came up ooc that made me realize that I was RPing with my biology professor.


Wait... Please go on, I'm actually interested in this.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 31, 2019)

tyrronious said:


> Short and sweet. I was RPing with someone and something came up ooc that made me realize that I was RPing with my biology professor.



I always had a fear that I'd somehow find out someone I'm RPing with was someone I knew irl. xD


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Wait... Please go on, I'm actually interested in this.


I AGREE. WE NEED TO KNOW


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 31, 2019)

Taurokhub said:


> I AGREE. WE NEED TO KNOW



It'd be both funny and ironic if they were doing a studentxprofessor RP.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Mar 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Wait... Please go on, I'm actually interested in this.


I was in an adventure chat group and RPing with someone. When he posted that he would brb, I got a notification a minute later about an essay that was due the next day. He came back online literally 20 seconds after the post and said that he had to remind his students about essays.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Mar 31, 2019)

And no it was clean. No peenor. XD


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 31, 2019)

tyrronious said:


> And no it was clean. No peenor. XD



Ah, at least it was clean. xD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

tyrronious said:


> I was in an adventure chat group and RPing with someone. When he posted that he would brb, I got a notification a minute later about an essay that was due the next day. He came back online literally 20 seconds after the post and said that he had to remind his students about essays.


Haha, oh man that must've been weird. Still makes me somewhat fearful that I might actually be RPing with a professor.
Mainly because I ain't as clean.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Mar 31, 2019)

Oof


Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Haha, oh man that must've been weird. Still makes me somewhat fearful that I might actually be RPing with a professor.
> Mainly because I ain't as clean.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Mar 31, 2019)

Funny thing is that he still doesn’t know


----------



## Tyrrovada (Mar 31, 2019)

I still see him in the chat and RPing


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 31, 2019)

tyrronious said:


> Funny thing is that he still doesn’t know


To be fair, I think it would be best if he never found out.
I can only imagine how awkward it might be to find out you've been RPing with a student.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Mar 31, 2019)

Or the fact a student knows he’s a furry


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

I've had a lot of bad rps, I mean it. Some acted childish, no punctuation or grammar, spelling, and a lot of other things. Plus some of them, they really liked being the button pusher ones.


----------



## PercyD (Feb 1, 2020)

Worst rp ever-
I gave the person my limits. Explicitly.
The person read them and promptly ignored them. Even when I told them to stop, they kept doing it? Like it's cute.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 1, 2020)

This is why you only RP with professionals. Because if even money won't put them on their best behaviour, nothing will.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

Agreed, plus some of them gave false advertisements on Twitter even.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 1, 2020)

I’ve been roleplaying outside the fandom for a number of years now, and I do have one roleplay that I remember out of the rest. One that I haven’t really forgotten about.

There was this one person who was one of the most impatient people I have ever met. If I were ever busy for even a day or two, they would berate me for not replying to them, thinking I was ignoring them. I’ve pretty much stopped roleplaying now (not because of this incident, but because I simply can’t keep up with it anymore), though I’m trying to keep myself involved from time to time.

But, after all these years of writing, I have never met someone else who could match how disrespectful and impatient that person was. I get shivers, trying to remember them...


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

That sounds horrible, I would never do that to anyone, I'd poke them here and there to see if everything is okay and to see what all is going on.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Feb 1, 2020)

The one and only time I tried it ended when this dude decided to age DOWN me acting as my character and said verbatim, "i cant wait to UwU your underage body" and then things kinda stopped from there.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 1, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> That sounds horrible, I would never do that to anyone, I'd poke them here and there to see if everything is okay and to see what all is going on.



That’s what good people do, yes. But, no- this person just starts ranting at me and kicks me from their group. Trust me, I was confusion at the time...


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 1, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> The one and only time I tried it ended when this dude decided to age DOWN me acting as my character and said verbatim, "i cant wait to UwU your underage body" and then things kinda stopped from there.



Would you have preferred him to overage you and say "I can't wait to UwU your corpse?"


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> That’s what good people do, yes. But, no- this person just starts ranting at me and kicks me from their group. Trust me, I was confusion at the time...


Sounds like that person didn't learn how to handle a busy situation, or even a gentlemen talk.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 1, 2020)

When i first did dnd my dm didn't allow me to use mage hand after i cheated in a casino.
Then i tried dming for my friends.
One was a wizard with mage hand.
Wizard friend proceeded only to pants all goblins with mage hand.
I don't allow him to use mage hand anymore.


----------



## Troj (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm wary around people for whom the boundaries between reality and fantasy are fuzzy or, especially,  nonexistent, and so I'm worried that "just" RPing with such people will send the wrong message.

Also annoyed by poor spelling, grammar, and punctuation, of course.

I have very limited energy for RP in general these days, and there's only one person to whom I'd actually give my seal of RP approval.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2020)

Troj said:


> I'm wary around people for whom the boundaries between reality and fantasy are fuzzy or, especially,  nonexistent, and so I'm worried that "just" RPing with such people will send the wrong message.
> 
> Also annoyed by poor spelling, grammar, and punctuation, of course.
> 
> I have very limited energy for RP in general these days, and there's only one person to whom I'd actually give my seal of RP approval.


That's actually a surprisingly common furry archetype; the ones that are invested in it to the point where the people put off basic things like bathing and hygiene. They can't really hold a conversation that isn't directly related the fandom, reply to every manner of conversation with casual rp hugs and kisses, so on and so forth. All of which I find more sad than funny, to be honest.


----------



## Troj (Feb 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> That's actually a surprisingly common furry archetype; the ones that are invested in it to the point where the people put off basic things like bathing and hygiene. They can't really hold a conversation that isn't directly related the fandom, reply to every manner of conversation with casual rp hugs and kisses, so on and so forth. All of which I find more sad than funny, to be honest.



Furries manifest one form of being out-of-touch with reality, and non-furry kinksters, in my experience, manifest a somewhat different form. Both are, as the kids say, _yikes_.

Furries, like you said, will lack basic social and life skills, and won't know when to stop using RP lingo in normal conversations. "Uwu! NUZZLES YOOOOOU!"

Non-furry kinksters are more the type to inquire if you're willing to move to North Carolina to become their slave---and, granted, some folks are actually up for that, and are looking for it, so I guess it doesn't hurt to ask (politely)? I'm always worried about wandering across the folks who don't respect boundaries and don't hear "No."

I guess the safest bet is to just stick to standard tabletop RPGs.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh dear lord... the stories in here... it reminds me the worst experience with roleplay ever.
It was not the regular "I walk." only reply. It was not short or badly worded. It was something else.

The story was simple. Medieval era, 2 mercenaries set out to gather some coin. Got a job on killing some bandits. (Yea, i know, really original). It went fine, some slips in the story here and there... was uninportant. Sometimes made no sense.

Then we reach a point where a smaller fight happen. The guy goes full god mode, defeat everyone without a scratch. Fiiiiine. Happens. He was lucky. 
Then it reaches the "targer of it". Longer fight goes on... he cuts off the bandit's head with a perfect slice, dance around him, parries his attack (the headless bandit's), then cuts his head off(for the second time), kicks him on the ground, disarms him and ties him up... to question him. 

I lost it at that point and didn't know what went down in the guys head. When i asked what really happened, because i had zero idea how to question someone, who's head got cut off... twice... since it has no logic behind it, he got upset, pointed out some grammatical issues i had, and why the rp was complete bullcrap because i can't watch my grammar, then blocked me.

Roleplayers never fail to amuse me.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 1, 2020)

Troj said:


> Furries manifest one form of being out-of-touch with reality, and non-furry kinksters, in my experience, manifest a somewhat different form. Both are, as the kids say, _yikes_.
> 
> Furries, like you said, will lack basic social and life skills, and won't know when to stop using RP lingo in normal conversations. "Uwu! NUZZLES YOOOOOU!"
> 
> ...


I just tend to be picky about who I do it with, usually saves me some trouble, though I suppose it does make me look a bit like an elitist.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I just tend to be picky about who I do it with, usually saves me some trouble, though I suppose it does make me look a bit like an elitist.


Elite Gay Warrior pride. >
Picky is not bad. I see people talking about not leaving a roleplay out of pity. 
Happened to me too. Better to be picky and look like a butt, then suffer the consequences.


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 1, 2020)

I've had a few. Most of my rp experiences took place in general oc rp servers that just happened to be accepting of furries while one takes place on a legitimate furry rp server. For the sake of not calling anyone out, no names will be given for any of these stories.

First one was an rp server run by this dude who had a bull as his sona. Not everyone there was a furry. A few people, including myself, were using humanoid ocs for rp. The owner was the type of guy who would rant endlessly about people with OP characters, how much he disliked them and how terrible they were. The only issue is that he himself was one of these people, and he insisted that he wasn't and that his character's many absurd powers weren't OP because he could explain how they work. I'm talking time manipulation, space magic, he could use your blood and bones to turn you inside out at the drop of a hat, etc. On top of it, his character was a very big dude who could somehow auto-dodge most attacks. I eventually got sick of rping with this guy and left the server.

The second was an rp server that was actually run by me and a friend of mine. It was a death game style rp that took place in a mansion run by a demon of some kind. There were a couple problematic players in that rp, the most notable being an anthropomorphic wolf who was also a crusader (yes, i'm talking the deus vult kind) and a literal archangel. The wolf would attack anyone she deemed impure, which was pretty much every character there other than the archangel. The archangel kept trying to start his own story within the rp that had nothing to do with what the rp was actually about. The wolf would also constantly ask for special treatment and brag about how much of a "badass" their character was OOC. The owner of the wolf oc was also a bit of an asshole to people OOC. My final straw was when my character had found a knife belonging to the killer in a murder mystery we were trying to solve, and he had remembered who the knife belonged to. He wanted to tell the others and the wolf, who didn't like my oc at all, acted like he was trying to attack them with the knife and was hysterical when in reality my character was quite calm and not even remotely hostile. Wolf girl tried to kill my character by running her sword through the door over this incident.

The third is the one that took place in a furry rp server. The people i rped with weren't bad or anything, in fact they were actually pretty solid. The reason i'm mentioning this is because it was an erp in the server's 18+ section and about a month later i find out that the people i rped with were 13 and 14. I pitched a fit to the owner about why minors had access to an 18+ section, but of course he didn't do anything about it. I never rped there again as a result.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 1, 2020)

goldcatmask said:


> I've had a few. Most of my rp experiences took place in general oc rp servers that just happened to be accepting of furries while one takes place on a legitimate furry rp server. For the sake of not calling anyone out, no names will be given for any of these stories.
> 
> First one was an rp server run by this dude who had a bull as his sona. Not everyone there was a furry. A few people, including myself, were using humanoid ocs for rp. The owner was the type of guy who would rant endlessly about people with OP characters, how much he disliked them and how terrible they were. The only issue is that he himself was one of these people, and he insisted that he wasn't and that his character's many absurd powers weren't OP because he could explain how they work. I'm talking time manipulation, space magic, he could use your blood and bones to turn you inside out at the drop of a hat, etc. On top of it, his character was a very big dude who could somehow auto-dodge most attacks. I eventually got sick of rping with this guy and left the server.
> 
> ...


I think i actually know the guy from the first story.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 1, 2020)

I once met some girl outside the forum but still over the internet. Never planned on any roleplay, but it spontaneously came to be after a bit of chit chatting. Just my character and her character without any goals to it whatsoever, just to see wherever it gets us.
After a while, chatting that haven't had anything to do with roleplay, started to dominate the chat. In itself that's fine, I never minded it. But with every passing day it felt like the person was attaching herself to me more and more over the span of a few weeks, definitely much faster than normal.

Eventually I was just hit with the absolute superlative of escalation. Without any warning there was talk of suicide attempts around 11pm. Something I definitely loved to hear during a time where I was generally easily stressed and had my own problems to manage. Some straight talked seemed to fix it, since it turned out to be an attempt for receiving my attention more than an actual suicide-text. I was pissy for a day, and as if that all was grandios enough, a day later she attempted to "make up for the stress" through just sending me unsolicited nude pictures.
Boi, I never yeeted someone faster out of my Discord contact list.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Tyno said:


> I think i actually know the guy from the first story.


Same... same...


----------



## Nimah (Feb 1, 2020)

The very worst experiences I had, isn't probably the worst you could find, but it isn't very displeasing and makes me leave the forum I was playing on.

It started as pretty normal and fun and rp on forum, literate story and all, demanding long posts and then after a few messages. They were very friendly and all. When I started to reply a little "too slowly" for their taste they wrote me long pm about that it makes them sad that I "ignore them", sad or angry, lecturing me that they are busy as well but they manages to reply to me in the very next hour(s) after I reply and that I should do the same. Sometimes praising me, scolding me or whining.
Spending next as much time writing Pm as playing, and after a while, I just stopped and never come back as player. As a guest, months later, I see they were banned, because of some drama.


Another one was just paraphrasing my own messages so much, adding too little and next  to nothing more, that I was feeling like re-reading myself with a very low efforts reformulation. This kind of behavior can make you think they don't want to play anymore but they were clingy in the same time... Very weird.


I forgot to precise, it wasn't here, it was a long time ago, and wasn't English rp.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

goldcatmask said:


> I've had a few. Most of my rp experiences took place in general oc rp servers that just happened to be accepting of furries while one takes place on a legitimate furry rp server. For the sake of not calling anyone out, no names will be given for any of these stories.
> 
> First one was an rp server run by this dude who had a bull as his sona. Not everyone there was a furry. A few people, including myself, were using humanoid ocs for rp. The owner was the type of guy who would rant endlessly about people with OP characters, how much he disliked them and how terrible they were. The only issue is that he himself was one of these people, and he insisted that he wasn't and that his character's many absurd powers weren't OP because he could explain how they work. I'm talking time manipulation, space magic, he could use your blood and bones to turn you inside out at the drop of a hat, etc. On top of it, his character was a very big dude who could somehow auto-dodge most attacks. I eventually got sick of rping with this guy and left the server.
> 
> ...







That server sounds like a death trap, and the person running it clearly doesn't give a shit about anything.


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 1, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> That server sounds like a death trap, and the person running it clearly doesn't give a shit about anything.



I assume you're talking about the last story, and if you are i can confirm that he did in fact not care. I later found out that the owner himself was 16 at the time so i just gave up and resorted to mostly lurking and chatting in the sfw area before i ended up leaving because the owner was conspiring against me for reasons unrelated to rp.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

goldcatmask said:


> I assume you're talking about the last story, and if you are i can confirm that he did in fact not care. I later found out that the owner himself was 16 at the time so i just gave up and resorted to mostly lurking and chatting in the sfw area before i ended up leaving because the owner was conspiring against me for reasons unrelated to rp.



That sucks, kids these days think they can go where they shouldn't. For me, if a server accepts 13+ and there's a very strict rule that if they lie, they will be punished. Yet some days, most kids think they can do this and that. For me, I do not allow anyone under 18 in my server.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 1, 2020)

Welp! I haven't really "RP'd" properly as a furry as such. I have some things going on that need some attention.

Most of my RP experience is back from WoW when I played. Alas I don't really have any cringy stories just memories of cringy players with Mary-Sue abilities.

Needless to say. I really dislike godmoters, Mary-Sues and Ultimate Supreme Snowflakes.


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 1, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> That sucks, kids these days think they can go where they shouldn't. For me, if a server accepts 13+ and there's a very strict rule that if they lie, they will be punished. Yet some days, most kids think they can do this and that. For me, I do not allow anyone under 18 in my server.



Tbh, most servers i join actually are pretty strict with the 18+ thing. If they catch a minor in that section, they take action. This was just one of the few cases i've seen where the owner didn't care. I don't actually know if the server is still around nowadays as it had pretty much died after i left due to most of the staff team following in my footsteps for the same reasons.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

goldcatmask said:


> Tbh, most servers i join actually are pretty strict with the 18+ thing. If they catch a minor in that section, they take action. This was just one of the few cases i've seen where the owner didn't care. I don't actually know if the server is still around nowadays as it had pretty much died after i left due to most of the staff team following in my footsteps for the same reasons.


Yeah, I'd follow suit as well, plus for me, I'm in some servers where you need to have your DOB, and your Discord ID. Some require the "driver's license" part to be uncovered. And this one server, it was very strict.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 2, 2020)

I really hope he doesn't read this, because we used to be good friends, but then he wanted nothing to do with me after I criticized his role playing, but I was trying to role-play with someone in an RPG involving rats. As some people might know, I have a thing for big-footed characters. However, what I like about them isn't necessarily going to be for the same reasons as someone else, and usually I imagine them fighting almost exclusively by kicks or getting their feet smashed by a hammer, NOT incredibly creepy people who have an obsession with licking other creatures feet. Unfortunately, that is what my former friend was doing for most of the RP. I told him that most people would be creeped out by it and that even I was uncomfortable about it, and now he refuses to speak to me. I've been trying to apologize to him, but I cannot get him to see my apology, and his other friends have refused to tell him to come to this site so he can read my apology. At this point, I don't even know what to think. Personally, I think he is a butt hurt creep, and I'm tempted to call him out for it, but at the same time, I don't think he's a bad person, and I kind of don't want to be his enemy anymore.


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 2, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I really hope he doesn't read this, because we used to be good friends, but then he wanted nothing to do with me after I criticized his role playing, but I was trying to role-play with someone in an RPG involving rats. As some people might know, I have a thing for big-footed characters. However, what I like about them isn't necessarily going to be for the same reasons as someone else, and usually I imagine them fighting almost exclusively by kicks or getting their feet smashed by a hammer, NOT incredibly creepy people who have an obsession with licking other creatures feet. Unfortunately, that is what my former friend was doing for most of the RP. I told him that most people would be creeped out by it and that even I was uncomfortable about it, and now he refuses to speak to me. I've been trying to apologize to him, but I cannot get him to see my apology, and his other friends have refused to tell him to come to this site so he can read my apology. At this point, I don't even know what to think. Personally, I think he is a butt hurt creep, and I'm tempted to call him out for it, but at the same time, I don't think he's a bad person, and I kind of don't want to be his enemy anymore.



You shouldn't have to apologize for sticking up for yourself. If someone pushes your boundaries, that's not your fault. I'd say the best option would be to leave it. If he refuses to speak to you then you're better off going your own way and not worrying too much about it.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 3, 2020)

goldcatmask said:


> You shouldn't have to apologize for sticking up for yourself. If someone pushes your boundaries, that's not your fault. I'd say the best option would be to leave it. If he refuses to speak to you then you're better off going your own way and not worrying too much about it.



But I still want an answer. If anything, I still want a confirmation as to why he blocked me, even though he seem to like me so much before.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 3, 2020)

Not long ago I was invited to this 'adult and polite' discord server where I was met from very first response with things like 'Polish cunt' 'Polish bastard' etc. And was told it was a banter. I am not made of glass so I laughed it off and kept with a flow. Place is completely rotten with degeneracy with some guy having rape nsfw arts with masdive swastikas in background but was offended by me calling him Fritz -_-
Getting to the point they actually expected me to satisfy each and every of the illiterate members of that shit hole with what I guess would be my both entrences... or should I say entrance and exit as this place was only with guys.

This was supposed to be my 'introduction'to the server and I was open with the fact that I am not interested in males, incels only got angry.

I was banned for doing what they do really but I am happy that it happened. If anyone ever says 'Furchat' then remember this story which happened in less than 24 hours.

And no this is not even a bad in my standards. Entire 2019 was filled with rp dramas and shitstorms for me so its quite hard to remember all.


----------



## Nyro46 (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm not much of a roleplayer, but the few experiences I have had with roleplaying have been pretty iffy, enough to basically turn me off of roleplaying unless it is with people I know WELL, _VERY _WELL enough.

First off, literally any experience with a random person I don't know asking "hi rp ?" or trying to roleplay on one of my posts in the past is already enough to be a bad experience. I can't stand unsolicited RP or people just assuming that I'm interested in RP despite me telling them multiple times that I am not. Like, one guy on DeviantArt about five years ago who watched me, and was also a babyfur (which tend to make me a bit uncomfortable or at least wary tbh), literally asked me three times if I wanted to RP. Between the first two times there was enough of a time gap that I could just assume that he forgot that I wasn't interested in RP, but after the second time he asked me he literally asked me AGAIN within the SAME week, and the way he worded it was even worse. I made a status post about how I was stressed out about something, and he commented "would you like to RP to relieve the stress?" or something. I just ended up deleting the post altogether and not responding to him  Luckily he didn't ask me again after that.

Second bad RP experience . . . well the RP itself was actually alright, albeit it didn't last very long. However it was with someone I had trusted and considered a friend at the time. But I found out months later that he was wanting my character to get raped at some point in the RP . . . yeah now I am even more terrified of roleplay especially with people I don't know as well because the idea of someone fantasizing that while I'm RPing with them is just fucking terrifying. 

I was also in a RP server once which was a long-term RP which was fine for the most part, except at one part which is what basically made me decide to leave the server. I was playing as a character that was apart of a particular section that was going somewhere, (I'm trying to leave out most details) but it felt like basically *everything *I was writing was getting COMPLETELY ignored. Like even despite saying my character got in the van or whatever, they just thought I wasn't there for some reason? And whenever I tried to contribute to what was going on, or help out, they just ignored what I said and in the next line would ask something that I literally just said the answer to, or had just explained. ._. It pissed me off so I just made my character say "screw this I'm going home" and I left lol.


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 12, 2020)

In my experiences I either,

A: Type out almost 3k words worth of a  starter, only to never get a reply back.

or B: Type out a lengthy post only to get barely five words in response.


----------



## GideonKalveJarvis (Feb 12, 2020)

Not my worst experience, but a bad one, and it was entirely my fault.  I'd only just started using IRC, and was getting used to the format.  I'd gotten started in a brand new roleplaying setting, and was trying to play it cool and make a good impression on all the folks there.  Suddenly, as I was typing something I thought was kind of funny, just keeping up conversation while getting to know people, I discovered that I wasn't seeing any posts anymore.  Was something wrong?  So I repeated the post, to see if perhaps it just didn't "take."  No dice.  So I decide that I'll re-post one last time before I'll give up and start checking for technical solutions...and that's the last straw for the folks in the chat, and I'm kicked.

Turns out, I hadn't noticed that I'd accidentally bumped by mouse wheel slightly, enough so that I couldn't see new posts appearing, including my own.  So I'd been unintentionally spamming the group, making a fool of myself, and generally not making an especially stellar first impression.  Thankfully, that group was willing to give me another chance, and I did eventually get better at using the chat program in question, with time and patience from those around me.  Still, it's a reminder to me to try and be forgiving of others' mistakes.  After all, my own are pretty glaring.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 15, 2020)

@GideonKalveJarvis I've had that experience with Discord sometimes. 

Mine was being invited to an RP with very specific specifics, which I upheld, carefully crafted and posted a character introduction, and then they responded with "You know, actually, I've been dying to try *Insert diametrically opposite setting than the one originally posted, invalidating 2 days of character/backstory generation, making the character PHYSICALLY UNABLE TO LIVE.*

Later it turns out the guy was a troll, and had been doing this to many people. It was enough that I revisited my entire character backstory and went with a fresh start.


----------



## SwiftDog (Feb 15, 2020)

I’ve had quite a few less than stellar experiences. Generally I don’t do much more than paragraphs responses, I consider anything larger a waste of my time. 

My biggest gripe is in cub rps where the cub tries to dom my female character. Like what?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Feb 15, 2020)

My experiences with RP almost always go something like this:

1. I get stuck having to do really awkward things with my female characters for desperate guys, often doing things way out of character. This actually had a particularly bad incident with someone years ago who specifically stalked me online about one of my characters.

2. I type a few sentences, then I get a massive wall of text as a response. I type a paragraph, then I get a single line of text back. I personally prefer something around 3-4 sentences of conversation, but nobody ever takes not of that.

3. People who really want to be writers and bring in multiple characters to use. One particularly bad scenario was doing an RP with 3 other people who all had at least 4 characters of their own involved. It's extremely confusing as hell, and it makes trying to get into a character VERY difficult.

4. I'm guilty of this one, but ghosting in a session tends to happen.

5. My persona/fursona/avatar can't ever get anything in a conversation. Then again, I constantly try to mold my character into someone else's setting most of the time.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 16, 2020)

I asked people to capitalize their sentences and use basic grammar.
Got called 'that guy.'


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 16, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> I asked people to capitalize their sentences and use basic grammar.
> Got called 'that guy.'


That sucks, I can understand where you come from. I've had people that used elementary grammar. Even elementary punctuation (nothing.) Like for real? For me, I may accidentally forget a period, or a space, but I type fast, or my computer lags like crap. Yet I get those that decide. -types out a response and to my avail they do not use commas to separate this.- Those ones, I hate because they confuse me the hardest.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 16, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> That sucks, I can understand where you come from. I've had people that used elementary grammar. Even elementary punctuation (nothing.) Like for real? For me, I may accidentally forget a period, or a space, but I type fast, or my computer lags like crap. Yet I get those that decide. -types out a response and to my avail they do not use commas to separate this.- Those ones, I hate because they confuse me the hardest.


I had an aneurism reading that last part.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 16, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> I asked people to capitalize their sentences and use basic grammar.
> Got called 'that guy.'


That happens so many times... no commas, no punctuation, no capitalized letters, no way to tell what is an action, what is a comment or what is a line their character said. Nothing. And they brag about how great they are in roleplay, with years of experience.


----------



## corntoznex (Feb 18, 2020)

I think it happened to me last year. I think 2 instance of ugh moment, both from f-list.

The first one is the case of my English literacy being very poor. So, I was looking around on f-list who to RP with and I stumble on an ad on f-chat (f-list’s chat room) so I discussed with them via PM. It was all good, she sounded happy with the idea but when I was the one who made the starter, she said that my grammar really didn’t make the cut and didn’t flow. I’m like “what is with this ego or entitlement! I mean, sure I’m from Malaysia and that English is a second language but at least I didn’t miss out on important punctuation. I think I’ve got the picture down below (hopefully it can be seen)




 

The other one was from f-list as well. We were… ok in the RP, kinda smooth sailing until they start complaining a bit of how long it takes for me to post a reply. We did our RP on discord. Anyways, he kept asking why I always take my time to write and so I told them that that’s how I do it, I like a little length to my post but as the RP goes on a little, the point where my character catches his character doing lewds behind closed door, that’s where my RP partner wants to call it off. Saying it was too awkward and the flow isn’t working and I’m like “sure, fine, I guess I can’t be overly playful with somebody who’s always submissive”. Plus… what’s kinda awkward to me was how… detailed he is, I mean, he asked what kind of underwear my character wore and I feel like that level of detail isn’t needed. But whatever, I moved on from it. Some Sea Salt wannabe on f-list, can’t a Dalmatian character have some teasing fun with another Dalmatian character. 

So yeah, that’s all I’ve got for my worst RP experience.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 18, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> I think it happened to me last year. I think 2 instance of ugh moment, both from f-list.
> 
> The first one is the case of my English literacy being very poor. So, I was looking around on f-list who to RP with and I stumble on an ad on f-chat (f-list’s chat room) so I discussed with them via PM. It was all good, she sounded happy with the idea but when I was the one who made the starter, she said that my grammar really didn’t make the cut and didn’t flow. I’m like “what is with this ego or entitlement! I mean, sure I’m from Malaysia and that English is a second language but at least I didn’t miss out on important punctuation. I think I’ve got the picture down below (hopefully it can be seen)
> 
> ...


Your english is fine. As long as it can be understood it's good. It dosent even have to be right.
You that read wrong.
As an example. You don't always look at the words individually so you can fool people with thinking the sentence above is right at first glance.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 18, 2020)

Having English as a second language is a good excuse for poor grammar, especially when compared to the amount of people who write like preschoolers.


----------



## corntoznex (Feb 18, 2020)

I mean, as long as I can read it or if there’s minor mistakes here and there, I can still tolerate it no matter what. I aim to be able to read, small mistakes can be negated.


----------



## corntoznex (Feb 18, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Having English as a second language is a good excuse for poor grammar, especially when compared to the amount of people who write like preschoolers.



well… that’s that, but hey, taking 4 years of English medium class during primary school and having a cousin who preferred talking in English than in Malay strengthens it. It’s better than broken English and literal translation from Malay to English


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 18, 2020)

You write better than many people who have english as their first language.


----------



## corntoznex (Feb 18, 2020)

And here I thought Americans and Brits or any English speaking country would gloat for their English prowess


----------



## Warzak (Feb 24, 2020)

I've seen my kind of terrible cases, but it's mostly been one liners, or less, like the majority. I enjoy writing intermediate/advanced RP's, so when you fill up several paragraphs and your the creator of the RP, and you've specifically said, no one liners, and people still end up writing just a few words. I ask myself, why did you join someone's RP in the first place, if you can't follow some simple rules. 

Another thing which has bothered me are people who abuse their powers, perhaps it's no surprise I was on a Sonic forum for, well still am after 14 years, but let's get back on subject. Literally people who has overly powerful powers, and always somehow neglecting any sort of wound, scratches in return. I'm used to literally on occasion killing my own characters as I can accept if I'm defeated. 

And last but not least those who abuse controlling another person's character. I can accept casual movement if it's not like without reason, sending me into the pits of a volcano, or anything that could explicitly create a scene which I would consider unwanted, I ain't afraid voicing my opinion. If said person won't comply, I see no reason why should I bother then.


----------



## Arix (Feb 24, 2020)

Quite a few times I feel like I'm less like the main character in a story and more a viewer who happens to be around while events happen. I don't need or want to be the center of attention all the time, but every player should have an important role in the story, and whenever I feel like nothing more than a casual bystander, I can't help but ask myself, why am I here? One guy in particular comes to mind, who seemed to just _have_ to always make everything about him, drawing others into his stories only to have them basically watch as he did everything and never letting anyone else do much of anything besides.


----------



## Warzak (Feb 24, 2020)

Arix said:


> Quite a few times I feel like I'm less like the main character in a story and more a viewer who happens to be around while events happen. I don't need or want to be the center of attention all the time, but every player should have an important role in the story, and whenever I feel like nothing more than a casual bystander, I can't help but ask myself, why am I here? One guy in particular comes to mind, who seemed to just _have_ to always make everything about him, drawing others into his stories only to have them basically watch as he did everything and never letting anyone else do much of anything besides.



Not the first time I've heard a case like that. That's one of the reasons why I usually tend to, when I do create an RP, perhaps it may have a main plot, but I sure wouldn't mind personal stories being wrapped in the whole adventure. Pulling everyone to your character entirely, as if being the superior, that's just na ah! to me.


----------



## Arix (Feb 24, 2020)

Warzak said:


> Not the first time I've heard a case like that. That's one of the reasons why I usually tend to, when I do create an RP, perhaps it may have a main plot, but I sure wouldn't mind personal stories being wrapped in the whole adventure. Pulling everyone to your character entirely, as if being the superior, that's just na ah! to me.


Very much so. I'm a big believer in every player being the "main" character. Some scenes can and should certainly favour one character over another (if another character has just met their long lost brother who they thought died when he was a child, then I'll happily shut up and let them do their thing), but everyone should get those moments, and between them everyone should be equally important to the overall thing.


----------



## FrostHeart (Feb 26, 2020)

The time I accidentally ruined a school rp on GTA online.

I got hit by a car, and landed on a fat lady sitting on a bench, which we know, instantly kills the npc. I got a wanted level and had $50 meaning I couldn't call Lester. The cops kept hitting everyone else...


----------



## corntoznex (Feb 27, 2020)

In game RP… I know I’ve heard of it from Gmod but this is a first


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 2, 2020)

My worst experiences have come from RPers who couldn't "draw the line" between what was IC, and what was OOC.

They believed that being friends OOC meant our characters HAD to be friends ICly, even if their character was saying or doing things that would make other people's characters upset or angry.

There used to be a guy in one of my RP groups who would do things that made other characters hate him, for good reason.  He betrayed people ICly, in some very hurtful ways.

When he realized that those characters were going to come after him for the damage he had done, he tried to backpeddle it OOCly and come up with situations where they could all be friends again, none of which made any kind of sense.  Basically, he did not want his character to be held accountable for the actions he chose for that character to take.

Several players got a bit fed up with it, because the guy would not consent to any of the consequence options he was offered when he was captured.  They pretty much just released him and refused to interact with his character anymore.

He still pestered them to RP, totally not grasping that the characters did NOT like his character, for good reason.  He wanted them all to be good friends.

RPers need to understand that, when they are playing with other "real people," those other players have their own stories to tell for their characters.  When another player interferes with them, or brings harm to their character, those players are not obligated to just shrug and smile and still be IC friends.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 2, 2020)

Arix said:


> Very much so. I'm a big believer in every player being the "main" character. Some scenes can and should certainly favour one character over another (if another character has just met their long lost brother who they thought died when he was a child, then I'll happily shut up and let them do their thing), but everyone should get those moments, and between them everyone should be equally important to the overall thing.



Exactly.

Part of RP is cooperation.  When someone's character is having an important moment, you support them.

When someone tries to always be the hero, and the center of every story, and the topic of every RP scene that overshadows what other people are trying to accomplish, it doesn't go over well.


----------



## Skittles (Mar 2, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Part of RP is cooperation.  When someone's character is having an important moment, you support them.
> 
> When someone tries to always be the hero, and the center of every story, and the topic of every RP scene that overshadows what other people are trying to accomplish, it doesn't go over well.


Eugh! I hate those types..


----------



## Arix (Mar 2, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Part of RP is cooperation.  When someone's character is having an important moment, you support them.
> 
> When someone tries to always be the hero, and the center of every story, and the topic of every RP scene that overshadows what other people are trying to accomplish, it doesn't go over well.


Exactly my point.

This also extends to skillsets (outside of rules-based systems and into more rules-free text RPing). As I've mentioned, I typically enjoy playing the party warrior, so I appreciate it when I get to look awesome in combat encounters. In return, I'll happily shut up and allow the diplomat to shine when it comes to convincing an important NPC to help, or the scholar to figure out the importance of the macguffin we just nabbed. In rules-based systems the rules typically do that work for you, but in rules-free games it's more important to keep in mind.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 3, 2020)

Okay so basically there was this discord rp server i was in once.. and it was goin pretty well till one person entered the scene... 

So they've been in the server a long time supposedly, and had a "really good" character.. and by that i mean their posts in fighting were basically

"I move faster than you can react, bite your neck and paralyze you" or something of the sort.. really unfair just godmode no dodge insta hit win type of thing right? Pretty bad. can't get worse than that ri- WRONG. 

Basically anytime at all you found a way to beat her she cried about it and said its dumb.. for example. One of my smart scientific characters 'lured' her into a shock trap so she couldn't move so he could not kill her- but run. And i said "hah, predicted." And she got furious saying i can't predict things. And blah blah, not understanding that well.. weathermen predict things all the time.. predict isn't seeing the future it's scientifically guessing it basically. But nooo that's not what she thought.. so you could never do anything. 

So stop fighting with her? Well she made her character easy to go to attacking with and so any talking or rping at all would basically result in it...

Get the mods to help? Can't because they're always on her side saying "she's been here long time so she can have "high level" characters. Ok well sure but not *godmode* which she is...

She even aruged there are no SHADOWS IN SPACE. The heck you think night time is then??? I mean come on! She didn't know anything, and she only ever godmodded then whined about it whenever you found a way to beat her character and mods forced you to comply to her whining... 

So i and several others had gotten into one last argument and left. None of us were dealing with her bs anymore and the mods just didn't see that it was not a problem *somehow*. I don't know how the server is doing now but last i remember i rejoined to look around a little and don't think i saw her which was good, but it did seem.. slower, dying off a little..


Anyway that's one story of my terrible rp experiences :3


----------



## zesketch (Mar 7, 2020)

One upper rper. If my character was 6ft tall with a black belt or something, theirs was 6’1" and had the fastest reflexes in the world that could beat my character in every scenario no matter what. Just as one example.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Mar 9, 2020)

Worst Experience?

Well i've been online rping for about 5 years now so i have plenty of bad experiences but this is the worst:

I posted an rp request here on FAF and got a message back from a user we started to rp on discord and i mean at least paragraph per post. We had two rps going and just as we were reaching the sexual bits he just up and vanishes. It's been 6 months now with no response and his discord hasnt flashed online at all so i legit just got ghosted right as a well versed rp was picking up.


----------



## ratdadtim (Mar 11, 2020)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> Worst Experience?
> 
> Well i've been online rping for about 5 years now so i have plenty of bad experiences but this is the worst:
> 
> I posted an rp request here on FAF and got a message back from a user we started to rp on discord and i mean at least paragraph per post. We had two rps going and just as we were reaching the sexual bits he just up and vanishes. It's been 6 months now with no response and his discord hasnt flashed online at all so i legit just got ghosted right as a well versed rp was picking up.




if its been half a year or more and their online thing hasnt lit up once then it sounds like there might be more than just ghosting you. of course i wouldnt know that specifically but unless theyve blocked you or something it would be quite a task to stay invisible (since you can do that on discord) just to avoid you. blocking or removing you would have been easier in my opinion if they simply just didnt want anything to do with you anymore, so something could have happened or they left the fandom or something. might be time to remove their contact and move on. im assuming you still have them in your list if you say "its been 6 months and they havent been online since".

wouldnt be the first time people either just leave the fandom or something else in their life happens. some people see it as "just some stranger online" after all.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Mar 11, 2020)

I think worst experience is spending 2 weeks building up for a RP then they suddenly just leave, ghosting me. the other is spending time and talkin about it, then actually starting then they switch characters and blocked me after it was getting good :v


----------



## ratdadtim (Mar 11, 2020)

i dont know if its my WORST experience but a recent experience i had was that the person i rp'd with knew what my character was like and multiple times he insulted my characters personality both in the rp through posts and outside of it. if he didnt like my characters personality he couldve told me that and we could have skipped it alltogether. not to mention multiple times when i made a post and he didnt like the direction that made things go he made a post in parenthesis like "(you have to cooperate)". he didnt even bother to make a ooc post trying to explain why he think my character should act differently (which btw would be counter to having my character act like himself anyways) until the time it made me angry and made me stop rp with him. 

i told him he could go play this out with himself since he didnt seem to want allow my character to be himself or go outside this pre-determined track he had made up for the story, since he obviously didnt need a second party to make the rp more alive and fluid. not to mention we decided that romance was going to be involved and then without letting me know ahead of time, suddenly his character already has a partner and instead without letting me know ahead of time he was gonna have a third character he hadnt told me about or introduced ooc be that interest instead. that character btw was the one that he insulted my character through.

quite a strange and annoying experience i have to say.


----------



## GoopyFur (Apr 7, 2020)

I was a young edgy teen that role-played as a half dragon girl that I stole off google images. (Of course)
I was in a open RP when this dude Role-playing a murderous scarecrow (???) came in and started trying to mass kill everyone.
*Knight in shining armor mode activates*
*Tries to fight back*
*Gets torn in half*
Fudge 
*Dude continues killing everyone*
Double fudge


----------



## Pessimism Jester (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a funny one but a little NSFW
(just gonna censor to be safe)
I was RPing on facebook so I guess I deserved this
I dont remember the plot but I think it may have been an apocolypse-type RP but It doesnt matter because this guy rushed the plot to get to the sm*t 
this irritated me because I like a slow burn in my romance RPs but I mean I could have just lived with it if he hadn't SUCKED SO BAD Like-I was giving him a full paragraph of _stuff _and he would reply back with like 2-4 sentences of only reacting to what I was doing- he added nothing i was practically writing on my own- and on top of that he had THE GALL to ask -OUT OF CHARACTER- If this was the best s*x I'd ever had
I kinda wish I had actually said "No, this is like f*cking s couch."  but nah I just left XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2020)

I was in a sci-fi RP where the GM was actually trying to kill the players. I think it was a sick power fantasy due to how cheaty he ran the big bad.
It was with @TR273 , @Emyrelda Seoni , @ConorHyena , among others.
I got wind of it from another player and told the rest of the players, which promptly made the GM leave.

Killed the game but at that point, it was already dead.


----------



## JZLobo (Apr 8, 2020)

This girl I was trying to be friendly to asked me to RP the Doctor for her Doctor Who OC. I wrote a couple posts with her... and then she reveals her OC is a renegade Time Lord with the magic power to control books. I tried to graciously back out and she refused to talk to me after that.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 8, 2020)

The time when I role played with someone and when I was putting my best effort in she blocked me.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 8, 2020)

Okay, so there was this one RP I had.

It was an RP with 5 to 6 people. It was a fucking mess, everyone was trying to get a turn to talk and there were 2 Mary Sue OCs in the chat and one of my friends couldn't manage to talk in the RP.

It was a mess all the way and I was trying to think of a way for everyone to shut up and listen to her. So what happened was basically.... she texted me in private and said for my character to shoot her in the leg since her OC had powers that were activated by high emotion and pain.

I agreed to it more or less cause I thought she would explain to everyone else that she came up with the idea.

So my OC shot her in the leg, her powers went off and do you know what happened? 3 of the 5 or 6 started beating the shit out of my OC and since my OC was just a normal detective with no powers. My OC ended up with broken bones, bloody all over, and in a coma.

Hands down the worst RP I have ever experienced. No one had fun in it. The person who told me to shoot them never explained it was her idea since it went so badly and since I don't like OP OCs and don't like Mary Sue OCs my character was beaten the crap out of and I couldn't do anything about it.

What makes it worse, is that everyone who was apart of that RP still references years later and everyone remembers my OC shooting her OC in the leg. Nothing else about the RP.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 8, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Okay, so there was this one RP I had.
> 
> It was an RP with 5 to 6 people. It was a fucking mess, everyone was trying to get a turn to talk and there were 2 Mary Sue OCs in the chat and one of my friends couldn't manage to talk in the RP.
> 
> ...


Oooof! That sucks. My Worgen mage got killed off with godmotes in WoW after being discovered by some hordies sightseeing in Orgimmar because "My character hates all Alliance and is the terminator!" No creative RP from capturing her. No alternative ways of letting her go. Just. "WE KILL YOU DED!" I wasn't even asked permission.

Suffice to say. I went back to the other faction and never went back. It never happened in my headcanon.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Apr 8, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Oooof! That sucks. My Worgen mage got killed off with godmotes in WoW after being discovered by some hordies sightseeing in Orgimmar because "My character hates all Alliance and is the terminator!" No creative RP from capturing her. No alternative ways of letting her go. Just. "WE KILL YOU DED!" I wasn't even asked permission.
> 
> Suffice to say. I went back to the other faction and never went back. It never happened in my headcanon.



Yeah but lucky for me I have had better RP's since, it's just that one RP that sorta made me realize it's better to know who you are RPing with or at the very least have someone who can easily control the situation.

Also I know that feeling I'm sorry that happened to you Skittles. I wish others would take certain factors into consideration honestly.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 8, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Yeah but lucky for me I have had better RP's since, it's just that one RP that sorta made me realize it's better to know who you are RPing with or at the very least have someone who can easily control the situation.
> 
> Also I know that feeling I'm sorry that happened to you Skittles. I wish others would take certain factors into consideration honestly.


Not like it was your fault ;D


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 8, 2020)

Falling off a building during a roleplay in eso... humiliating!


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 8, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Falling off a building during a roleplay in eso... humiliating!


I managed to change it to a "a invisible person kicked me off the roof!" And it worked...


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 8, 2020)

I think the true moment of having the worst role play was when one of my role play partner is would end up making the story about their characters and literally push my character aside as if I'm supposed to just go with it even though they continuously push my character to the point where I don't even want to role play with them anymore. There are even worse or stories where individuals want me to role-play as a certain individual and not allow me to role-play as who I truly am since basically my characters are based off of the same individual which is me.


----------



## Kinare (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh boy, story time.

I ran an Ark RP server for about 3 months. After about the 1st month there was an irl married couple on the server who were both less than pleased with how things were unfolding and kept taking it outside of RP to bitch and whine about it, rather than work it out in RP. They also didn't like that I kept turning down their shitty suggestions for mods and other various changes, which they then took into RP. They kept suggesting massive changes no one else wanted, so of course I was going to say no... but I digress.

For the end of season wrap-up event I had planned on doing this big battle where everyone brought their strongest tames and they would get to beat up on the god they chose to go against with help from the god they chose to side with. Long story short, it was messy because Ark is a flawed game, so I had to do some tricky things to get the battle to work even remotely as intended. It also meant I had to ride on an invincible creature and pretend to let them weaken and hurt it so that I could continue to control the battle all by myself. No one else wanted to be an admin and help out, so if I had died or lost the one creature I could control it would have been a lot messier.

After the battle had gone on for a while, both sides losing a lot of critters, the two aforementioned people were very displeased that they didn't get to outright kill a god, they were only able to kill spawns of the god and "weaken" the spirit of the god. They went on an OOC rant in front of everyone about how stupid this was and then ragequit the game.

After that, they managed to get some other people on their side by telling them how unreasonable I was and how disappointing everything had been. They wanted me to come to yet another voice chat meeting so they could confront me on all of the things they disagreed with (this would have been the 3rd one), so I quit and they ended up taking over the RP portion of the server group.

A friend of mine stayed there and tried to play it out for the sake of her character, which was fine because through her I got to know just how awful it went. They found out just how hard it was to run an RP server, even though there were 3 of them running it, and didn't make it past their own season 1 either. They couldn't keep up with the demand of events, documentation, and planning things out, not to mention what they did do was boring.

tl;dr - My RP fail was trying to run an RP server in Ark, but drama killed it.


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 8, 2020)

Nothing that stands out that much but some pet peeves are - 

1) The one person that makes everything sexual even if the RP has nothing to do with it or they basically force their character onto yours 
2) When people micromanage other peoples characters responses 

One in particular I had was a private roleplay, just meant to be a bit of a cutesy flirty one but the other guy turned it into a full on ERP and got triggered so much when I didn't take part it started a long forum beef between us


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 8, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Nothing that stands out that much but some pet peeves are -
> 
> 1) The one person that makes everything sexual even if the RP has nothing to do with it or they basically force their character onto yours
> 2) When people micromanage other peoples characters responses
> ...


That’s an issue with this fandom. You can’t do ‘cutsie flirty’ stuff without the other person getting horny and turning it into something completely different. That dude was probably planning on turning it into an ERP from the beginning.


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 8, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Thats an issue with this fandom. You can’t do ‘cutsie flirty’ stuffy without the other person getting horny and turning it into something completely different. That dude was probably planning on turning it into an ERP from the beginning.



Probably yeah, he turned out to be a bit of a nut to be honest, he made out that I had tried to force him to do stuff and tried to spend rumours around my friendship group etc.  It was when I was a fair bit younger as well when I wasn't very confident so it had a fairly bad effect on me, think he got banned in the end though (wasn't this forum btw)


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 8, 2020)

I've done D&D and Pathfinder with my irl friends for years, and can honestly say the worst part was getting flak for always playing anthro characters lol


----------



## Nomiron (Apr 11, 2020)

When I first got into the fandom it was on a second Facebook account, since I didn't want friends and family to know I was a furry. So it was made for just plain furry stuff, getting to know people and what not and eventually I also ended up in some Facebook furry roleplay groups. Those were quite the "experience" in and of itself but nothing that I haven't seen at that point. It was the typical stuff, people looking for e-rps, one liners and so on which discouraged me quite a bit back than. Eventually however I got to know some cool people with which we created a group chat and started a sfw long term fantasy roleplay that would go on for a little over a year.

It was a bit of a mess since we were all "edgy teenagers" at the time but honestly it was still a lot of fun.
Anyways a few months after the rp was up and running one of our friends asked if he could invite a friend to join us. As none of us saw a problem in that we agreed, he joined and entered the roleplay with a new character. This is already where problems sort of began. He played as a very childlike character with "immense fire magic power". But he took the "childlike" part a bit too literally and actually acted like a toddler, which just didn't fit at all given the setting and story. Most of the times we were lucky to even get a single paragraph out of him, usually it were just one or two liners. Often we even had to just right out skip him because he wouldn't do his turn. Then his character started to constantly run off without any reason and crying because "nobody liked him". He also actively used powerplay in fights, not even seeming to bother to read through what the other character would do, just always straight up claiming that all of his stuff hit and how badly the enemy character was injured.
Eventually we just kicked him out because of all the above and the fact that he started to just straight up flirt and be quite suggestive with a character that was very much just a toddler so yeah. That happened. :'D


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 12, 2020)

My worst experience was with someone who couldn't differentiate IC from OOC.  That person was the admin of an RP Discord I was in, and she kicked someone out both ICly and OOCly due to her OOC biases.  (The reason she actually gave was easily proven to be a lie, simply by looking at the server logs that everyone had access to.)  I told her that if she kicked the other person, she would be kicking me too, and I left.  The person who got kicked and I are now dating, so there was very much a silver lining.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 12, 2020)

Well, this thread sure picked up. I sensed the lack of OwO s and UwUs


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 15, 2020)

Ghosting
Oh boy do I love Ghosting,


----------



## perkele (Apr 16, 2020)

When my ex-wife cosplayed as herself and roleplayed a bitch for 38 years.

But in seriousness. When someone didn't realize that "roleplaying" wasn't real. Roleplaying online is really just speed-writing a story. They couldn't separate between the character they were writing for and themselves; and eventually they fell in love with a fictional character we created.

...And wanted me to "be" that character when we spoke. Whenever we spoke. All the time. Forever.


----------



## ZeroGHero (Apr 18, 2020)

I always get ghosted. I wish people would just be honest and say they don't want to do it.


----------



## KohleCoke (Apr 18, 2020)

*Sigh* God dammit where do I start? Since I'm under eighteen, I'll only say ERP experiences if I'm asked. But, I'll tell you of a time not too long ago:

I was invited to a Discord server with people around my age and younger. Holy shit did I EVER feel instant regret.

Understandably, they had an OC acceptance system. Okay cool. Someone posts one, they get it almost instantly accepted. I post one, it takes a few hours. That didn't make me happy, as I have several OCs. I wasn't active for a while and I was kicked without warning (complete bullshit if you ask me).

Oh, we're not to the good part yet! I felt as if I was being "looked down on" because I was new. Ha. Yeah, looked down on by people younger than me. ('Least it felt like it)

And now to the good part: Their styles. Heilige. Fucking. Scheiße, were they bad. One user was using bold text, yes, BOLD text for actions, I can't remember if they had quotes for speech or not, but I don't think they did. And another, an IRL friend of mine (who invited me to the server), put actions and quotes in asterisks (Discord puts that in Italics). Such as *high fives you "hi there*

I wish I noped the Hell outta Dodge, but I wasn't active in there anyway. I think I gotta teach some people proper grammar and a good style.


----------



## KohleCoke (Apr 18, 2020)

And another one: I had this user on Discord (I do most of my online activity on Discord), they wanted to do fandom RPs every single. God damn time, they messaged me. After a while I just got sick of them, I kept on saying "I don't like fandom RPs, they aren't my thing." and I kept on getting messages. And every time they did, it was a "Hi" or "Hey"
I'd reply "Hey, what's up?"
"Rp?" They'd say. C'mon, take a damn look back, I said I don't like fandom RPs, and that's all you fucking do.

I swear, sometimes people are just. *Sigh*


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 1, 2020)

Wanted to rp with someone, didn't move as fast as she wanted so she threatened to have someone cut my dick off


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 1, 2020)

ZeroGHero said:


> I always get ghosted. I wish people would just be honest and say they don't want to do it.


Oh my god, i know how that feels!


----------



## KimberVaile (May 1, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> Wanted to rp with someone, didn't move as fast as she wanted so she threatened to have someone cut my dick off


Well isn't that some throwback cringe? Reminds me of somebody.


----------



## Raever (May 1, 2020)

I've had a few experiences where on forums admins have felt intimidated by me for being either too outspoken OOC or too into whatever IC plot they had going on, where I'd bring up themes and questions they weren't really prepared to answer - so they banned for for an unrelated cause in order to not have to deal with my character causing the dreaded plot to occur. For example, there was a digimon roleplay forum that I joined a couple years back (it's dead now). When I joined I was welcomed with open arms, and happily decided to help the socially anxious admin out by advertising her site on around a hundred advertisement boards and websites for her. No joke, a full one hundred. Just because I didn't have a better way to spend three hours of my day, and because I really wanted the site to take off since I believed in it. 

Little did I know how badly the community would show itself. First, the community was hyper left wing, like, not the good kind. The extreme "keep men in cages" kinda left wing that even made other normal sane left wing folks uncomfortable. Whenever someone said something about a man, a member would feel "triggered" or "threatened". Then there was the admin who was gay (notabely being gay wasn't the problem) and decided that since I was Ace I wasn't capable of being attracted to females (or...something?). It was a weird conversation. This had nothing on the fact that a character I'd made was villianized (which was good as she was a hacker and aimed to use people in order to understand the digital world) but she was villianized in a very negative and OOC way. On top of that I as a player was punished for being "too forceful" when I wasn't really doing anything that people couldn't personally ask me to change, rewrite, or just react to in a way that made sense. For example one thing I was called out on was my character choosing to snatch a blind girl's digivice, but it wasn't like she was physically unable to do so - and it wasn't like her digimon couldn't have had a badass chase scene. Instead of what would have been an awesome conflict or better yet, a way to explore what would happen if someone didn't have that technology, I was told that I was being unfair. Me, the player - instead of the character. Oh, and also that I was manipulating the admin or...something, lol.

The thing that got me banned was when I told the moderator that I felt it wasn't fair to talk about men so negatively in a public chat and that it might make guests feel uncomfortable, and that conversation spurred off the topic that I believed playing a male or female in a video game could be fun and you didn't have to play the gender you identified as in order to enjoy the story or gameplay of a particular game. So, the mod said something underhanded and I said I'd drop the topic out of respect. THEN the mod went into my private messages and we debated (literally debated, I don't recall saying anything directly threatening I think we just wound up heavily disagreeing at worst?) and then the admin messaged me not a moment later saying how I treated her mod like trash and that she was blocking me for trying to manipulate her etc. etc. etc.

So, yeah.  Convoluted and chaotic, and one of many reasons why I've given up on a lot of community based websites and forums. Especially the roleplay-based ones. It's not worth the amount of time and commitment when I could just write my own stories and call it a day.


----------



## JZLobo (May 1, 2020)

I just left a Star Trek RPG because the ship my character had been transferred to was the "Captain Carter Show" and we were all just his supporting cast. I wasn't allowed to explore my character's PTSD from the last mission of his old ship, and got told a couple times to edit my post whenever he deviated from "proper Starfleet officer behavior," meanwhile every other mission, the captain was getting stalked or kidnapped by terrorists, a cult, his own mirrorverse duplicate, and/or even a freaking Q.

Backing up a bit so the next part has some context, I played a Caitian character, which is a canon felinoid species. A couple years back, this other player--let's call her P--had her character come up to mine and, without any introduction or preamble, started publicly mocking him with cat jokes. Since he outranked her, he told her to shut up and wrote up a formal insubordination charge. All this was done in-character. My character remained understandably frosty towards hers, and even our captain at the time told her to leave him alone. Well she ignored the captain's orders and had a huge, raw fish delivered to my character, and he flew into a rage and wrote her up again. At this point, P went crying to the admins, claiming that I was harassing her OOC. Apparently she didn't think anything her character had said or done was wrong, and she refused to face consequences for her character's behavior. I was forced to drop this plot point and my character forgive hers.

Anyway, P had characters on every other ship except the one I was on, which was why I chose to leave the board instead of just asking to be transferred to a different crew.

A couple days after I left, one of the admins created a Japanese character and named them Hiro Shima. Which is a pretty big freaking Yikes, and several people complained about it. The admin apologized and said they would change the character's name, but P stepped in and not only insisted the character name was funny, but she wanted to see him eat "flied lice." Which all of a sudden puts her character's behavior towards mine in a whole new context. She's not just species-ist trash in-character, she's racist trash IRL. And when she was criticized for her comment, she just dug her heals in and claimed racist humor had been around for forever like it was some kind of proud legacy she was holding onto, or something.  So many people  left in protest that they had to shut down two of the ships and reshuffle the remaining characters. P's captain character was demoted, but she's still allowed to play on that site despite the fact that she's a liability that's costing them players. And a horrible RPer. And a horrible person.

I got out of there just in time.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 1, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> I just left a Star Trek RPG


Can you link the forums?


----------



## JZLobo (May 1, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Can you link the forums?


Why? It's a racist hellhole. Just stay away from a site called Shadow Fleet. There are plenty other Star Trek RPG sites out there.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 1, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> Why? It's a racist hellhole. Just stay away from a site called Shadow Fleet. There are plenty other Star Trek RPG sites out there.


I want to mess with them, that's why. Also, do you have other RPG fourms you know of, ones that aren't strictly Star Trek? Preferably Sci FI


----------



## JZLobo (May 1, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> I want to mess with them, that's why. Also, do you have other RPG fourms you know of, ones that aren't strictly Star Trek? Preferably Sci FI


Well just don't let 'em know where you heard about them, they already harassed one other ex-member for bitching about them. And I'm trying to start up a new Transformers RPG.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 1, 2020)

Huh, I suppose this isn't the right place to confess that I've ghosted people in the past <.<          >.>


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 1, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Huh, I suppose this isn't the right place to confess that I've ghosted people in the past <.<          >.>


Why? What made you do it?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 2, 2020)

This one time I was doing this story heavy group rp. With whole siege, inquisition, multiple characters, motives and more. A whole lot of work to say.

Few of players did not bothered with it despite drying my head over it for days and eventually just started to yiff in the backstreets... during the mass religious genocide.

Since then I barely rp at all


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> This one time I was doing this story heavy group rp. With whole siege, inquisition, multiple characters, motives and more. A whole lot of work to say.
> 
> Few of players did not bothered with it despite drying my head over it for days and eventually just started to yiff in the backstreets... during the mass religious genocide.
> 
> Since then I barely rp at all


You should've had the angry mod discover them. If they didn't want to play seriously, then you should've messed with them. Also: Aye you commissioned art from Judan, me too! I did the Maxohlx (angry sci fi grey cat) one. I recognized the Russian Lynx.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Why? What made you do it?


lost interest, and felt too awkward to tell them


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> You should've had the angry mod discover them. If they didn't want to play seriously, then you should've messed with them. Also: Aye you commissioned art from Judan, me too! I did the Maxohlx (angry sci fi grey cat) one. I recognized the Russian Lynx.


The thing is that I was the host, that's why I gave up on it.

And I beg you pardon? Me? Russian? >:[

You dare...


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 2, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> The thing is that I was the host, that's why I gave up on it.
> 
> And I beg you pardon? Me? Russian? >:[
> 
> You dare...


erm, hussar, sorry i don't really know


----------



## Raever (May 2, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> A couple days after I left, one of the admins created a Japanese character and named them Hiro Shima. Which is a pretty big freaking Yikes, and several people complained about it. The admin apologized and said they would change the character's name, but P stepped in and not only insisted the character name was funny, but she wanted to see him eat "flied lice." Which all of a sudden puts her character's behavior towards mine in a whole new context. She's not just species-ist trash in-character, she's racist trash IRL. And when she was criticized for her comment, she just dug her heals in and claimed racist humor had been around for forever like it was some kind of proud legacy she was holding onto, or something. So many people left in protest that they had to shut down two of the ships and reshuffle the remaining characters. P's captain character was demoted, but she's still allowed to play on that site despite the fact that she's a liability that's costing them players. And a horrible RPer. And a horrible person.



Sounds like you dodged a MAJOR bullet there, friend. That's a big ol' yikes.


----------



## Charrburn (May 2, 2020)

Found a guy to RP with and he was the perfect RP partner. We shared a lot of interests, like transformations, and visions for our RPs and stuff, but the more we RP'd the more I realised all our RPs turned out the same way.
He made himself the 'main character' a mary-sue that did nothing wrong.
He made himself a victim and I had to be the 'bad guy' that forced his character into bad situations, my character was never allowed to have any kind of pity or redemption.
He liked to start writing how my character reacted, felt and thought, basically only allowing me to do the talking for my character and nothing else.
I prefer long term RPs, but he prefers RPs that can be done in one session, so RPs always started when he wanted and ended when he wanted. Nothing like taking a break or continuing another time, so our RPs always felt rushed and unenjoyable, like if I didn't reply within a minute or two he'd ping me.
He usually wanted to end every RP with some naughty naughty, but that's never really been my thing, but I did it for his sake.
If I ever said something mid-RP like "I'm not comfortable with this" or "Do I have to be the bad guy again?" he'd suddenly have lost all interest to RP and ignore me until he felt like RPing again.

Realised I was being kind of a push over, so one day I just told him straight that I felt he was only interested in making RPs enjoyable for himself, that I didn't like how we could only RP on his terms and how he really shouldn't RP for others, that not a lot of people like to be told what their character do/think.
He went furious, told me I was selfish, an idiot and he deserved to be satisfied cause he had a stressful and rough life. A couple days later he wrote to me that he had calmed down now and that I could apologize whenever I was ready. So I just blocked him.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 2, 2020)

This thread is one big *YIKES*


----------



## PC Master Race (May 5, 2020)

As much as I hate to admit it, my worst RP experiences were purely my fault. I was basically one of those hypocritical people, endlessly ranting about OP characters but also claiming that mine wasn't, simply because I could explain how the ridiculous powers I had back then actually worked. Went out of my way to counter all attacks from everyone else, have (pretty heated) arguments in OOC about what shouldn't affect my character, plainly ignore people's points otherwise, and many more. Basically trying too damn hard.
Honestly, even I'm disgusted and sick of what I did, but I guess there's no going back now. I fucked up big time.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 5, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, my worst RP experiences were purely my fault. I was basically one of those hypocritical people, endlessly ranting about OP characters but also claiming that mine wasn't, simply because I could explain how the ridiculous powers I had back then actually worked. Went out of my way to counter all attacks from everyone else, have (pretty heated) arguments in OOC about what shouldn't affect my character, plainly ignore people's points otherwise, and many more. Basically trying too damn hard.
> Honestly, even I'm disgusted and sick of what I did, but I guess there's no going back now. I fucked up big time.


at least you have the balls to admit it


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

I've had a plethora of bad experiences. Many of which seem to exceed at the very notion of annoyance. It happened on many different places, but the most notable was Discord and Kik, (which is no longer in my possession). The man that I role played with seemed good at first, (this was Discord), until he erupted in a hailstorm-style fit of the words "uwu" and "owo" and the one I didn't even know existed: "owu", or "uwo". It was bad to say the least, like a real life equivalent of cringe. No matter.

Yes matter. That role-play haunts my nightmares.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 5, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> This thread is one big *YIKES*



Nobody should be surprised at the amount of yikes there is. So much that the yikes have yeeted the bikes and are now running freely...

In fact, I'd argue that almost all furry RP is just difficult and ends up in cringeland without much effort.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Nobody should be surprised at the amount of yikes there is. So much that the yikes have yeeted the bikes and are now running freely...
> 
> In fact, I'd argue that almost all furry RP is just difficult and ends up in cringeland without much effort.




Ah yes, I agree wholly. It's a darn shame that most people I tend to rp with either drop off the face of the earth, or are so bad I need my cringe translator to hold my hand as we ride along.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 5, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah yes, I agree wholly. It's a darn shame that most people I tend to rp with either drop off the face of the earth, or are so bad I need my cringe translator to hold my hand as we ride along.



I know as a fetish artist I probably have no business talking about cringe, but on the same hand, if you're making the fetish artist/monger really uncomfortable, something is terribly wrong.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I know as a fetish artist I probably have no business talking about cringe, but on the same hand, if you're making the fetish artist/monger really uncomfortable, something is terribly wrong.




Indeed it seems so. Well, that about sums up my experiences with role-play.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 5, 2020)

Oh, wow. An RP rant thread!

I have a few stories regarding that, outside of the Furry fandom. It’s on a little site called Quotev, where I ran into some people with deep set issues.

I remember one where the person I RPed with was so much of an asshole, they would get mad at me if I didn’t respond to them every single day. So, I dropped their ass. I also remember an RP where someone just wrote away whatever I wrote for some insipid reason, so I left them, too. It’s like I didn’t even matter, in their world.

But, the worst one was when someone tried to force smut on me when I wasn’t ready for it. I was 15 at the time, and... dear God, I don’t even wanna remember it!

So, yeah... it’s been 5-6 years of being into roleplay? I’ve seen some shit, y’all.

Surprisingly, though, I haven’t run into some of the worse stuff y’all are mentioning. It’s either me being really good at keeping a low profile, or the site I’m on, Quotev. I would recommend it, but the site admins removed the only forum system the site had.

So, now you can’t roleplay unless you know someone who’s been there since before groups were removed. So... yay.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 5, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I know as a fetish artist I probably have no business talking about cringe, but on the same hand, if you're making the fetish artist/monger really uncomfortable, something is terribly wrong.


Now I'm curious to know what makes you uncomfortable lol


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Oh, wow. An RP rant thread!
> 
> I have a few stories regarding that, outside of the Furry fandom. It’s on a little site called Quotev, where I ran into some people with deep set issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Now I'm curious to know what makes you uncomfortable lol




That's always a good thing when you start to question those.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Huh, I suppose this isn't the right place to confess that I've ghosted people in the past <.<          >.>




We all have our sins.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 5, 2020)

I probably have the worst rp past. When I was younger, like 13 to 15, I was pulled into neo-nazism and put shit into my rps about it. Like a pony national socialist island. I probably made so many people uncomfortable and I feel so bad about it now. I wish I could go back in time and smack myself before breaking my laptop over a brick wall. It's all just cringe and sadness. Thank god I somehow found my way out of that rabbit hole though.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 5, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Now I'm curious to know what makes you uncomfortable lol



I think the big magic thing here is consent and personal boundaries.

Like yes, I am a muscle and fat fetishist, I love the idea of being big and strong (and chonk). I have characters who are also the same. However, it doesn't instantly mean that I want to do vore, most inflation, or be pushed (or push) characters and fursonas to extreme obesity or musclebound levels. Also because some of my male characters and fursona look the part, it doesn't mean I want to be anyone's "daddy".

Those are just some issues that tend to make me uncomfortable and push me the wrong way. Another big issue would be how some people view my female characters, but that's inherently more complex than what could be answered in just the scope of bad roleplay experiences (although I did mention something about it earlier in this thread).


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 5, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I think the big magic thing here is consent and personal boundaries.
> 
> Like yes, I am a muscle and fat fetishist, I love the idea of being big and strong (and chonk). I have characters who are also the same. However, it doesn't instantly mean that I want to do vore, most inflation, or be pushed (or push) characters and fursonas to extreme obesity or musclebound levels. Also because some of my male characters and fursona look the part, it doesn't mean I want to be anyone's "daddy".
> 
> Those are just some issues that tend to make me uncomfortable and push me the wrong way. Another big issue would be how some people view my female characters, but that's inherently more complex than what could be answered in just the scope of bad roleplay experiences (although I did mention something about earlier in this thread).


Oh that makes sense. People who disrespect personal boundaries are the worst. Always ask before you do something crazy.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> I think the big magic thing here is consent and personal boundaries.
> 
> Like yes, I am a muscle and fat fetishist, I love the idea of being big and strong (and chonk). I have characters who are also the same. However, it doesn't instantly mean that I want to do vore, most inflation, or be pushed (or push) characters and fursonas to extreme obesity or musclebound levels. Also because some of my male characters and fursona look the part, it doesn't mean I want to be anyone's "daddy".
> 
> Those are just some issues that tend to make me uncomfortable and push me the wrong way. Another big issue would be how some people view my female characters, but that's inherently more complex than what could be answered in just the scope of bad roleplay experiences (although I did mention something about it earlier in this thread).




See, stuff like this is a legitimate thing people don't understand. You my good fellow, understand the golden rule of consent that most see and proceed anyways. I tip my hat to you in respect.


----------



## faepaintings (May 5, 2020)

I don't RP in Forums or Chatrooms, only ingame. But the worst experiences always are those when people cannot distinguish between IC and OOC... I sometimes play characters that do nasty things, they sometimes are mean etc... But that's just IC. But often people take it personally against _them_ instead of just letting their characters react ICly.... -.- I don't play myself in RP, I play a role. Nothing less and nothing more. But some people are just unable to understand that somehow.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

faepaintings said:


> I don't RP in Forums or Chatrooms, only ingame. But the worst experiences always are those when people cannot distinguish between IC and OOC... I sometimes play characters that do nasty things, they sometimes are mean etc... But that's just IC. But often people take it personally against _them_ instead of just letting their characters react ICly.... -.- I don't play myself in RP, I play a role. Nothing less and nothing more. But some people are just unable to understand that somehow.




And that my friend, is why people lack brain cells. Your point is completely accurate, and it's mainly those who seem to lack the common sense, or were probably born with a few brain cells short of modernized civil people, to completely comprehend such advancements like the distinguishing of OC and IC. Just that, or people just look for a reason to be offended. Who knows? But I understand ya pal, tis' the boat we never asked to set sail on.


----------



## JZLobo (May 8, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> I just left a Star Trek RPG because the ship my character had been transferred to was the "Captain Carter Show" and we were all just his supporting cast. I wasn't allowed to explore my character's PTSD from the last mission of his old ship, and got told a couple times to edit my post whenever he deviated from "proper Starfleet officer behavior," meanwhile every other mission, the captain was getting stalked or kidnapped by terrorists, a cult, his own mirrorverse duplicate, and/or even a freaking Q.
> 
> Backing up a bit so the next part has some context, I played a Caitian character, which is a canon felinoid species. A couple years back, this other player--let's call her P--had her character come up to mine and, without any introduction or preamble, started publicly mocking him with cat jokes. Since he outranked her, he told her to shut up and wrote up a formal insubordination charge. All this was done in-character. My character remained understandably frosty towards hers, and even our captain at the time told her to leave him alone. Well she ignored the captain's orders and had a huge, raw fish delivered to my character, and he flew into a rage and wrote her up again. At this point, P went crying to the admins, claiming that I was harassing her OOC. Apparently she didn't think anything her character had said or done was wrong, and she refused to face consequences for her character's behavior. I was forced to drop this plot point and my character forgive hers.
> 
> ...


So I just found out that the racist I left over has a black NPC nanny for her character's children ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME EVERYTIME I HEAR ABOUT HER SHE JUST GETS WORSE

And yet despite driving away have the site and being a horrid racist and just a bad writer in general, they still let her stay on the site with a mere demotion down a single rank for her offensive actions.


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 12, 2020)

Well, I've had some bad rp experiences and for me, they make me think of why do I even still rp. Some of which I have some self control issues so I tend to ghost at times due to me and myself.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 12, 2020)

I wish I had funny stories to share, but.. 

1) characters being copied/stolen/used as other people's flist faceclaims
2) furry rpers being uninterested if sex isn't the focus


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

lisalange said:


> I wish I had funny stories to share, but..
> 
> 1) characters being copied/stolen/used as other people's flist faceclaims
> 2) furry rpers being uninterested if sex isn't the focus



Exactly.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Well, I've had some bad rp experiences and for me, they make me think of why do I even still rp. Some of which I have some self control issues so I tend to ghost at times due to me and myself.




I wish I could ghost people.


did i say that out loud?....


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I wish I could ghost people.
> 
> 
> did i say that out loud?....


Yep. I usually ghost people due to me and my mental stuff.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> Yep. I usually ghost people due to me and my mental stuff.



Ah, okie


----------



## Zinogirl (May 12, 2020)

tyrronious said:


> Short and sweet. I was RPing with someone and something came up ooc that made me realize that I was RPing with my biology professor.


holy shit


----------



## Zinogirl (May 12, 2020)

The only story I can share is from a Castles and Crusades session (It's like Dungeons and Dragons) , mind you I wasn't present when this happened, the DM told me the story.

The campaign was already ongoing (I think) and so someone joined in on the adventure. This guy decided to be a magic based user, like a wizard or sorcerer, can't remember. His introduction to the group was that he performed a particular ability that depletes all the oxygen in their area + reduces their health GREATLY. This douche did it just to flex his power on them and "establish who's boss" or some BS like that. 

The DM told me that they never invited the guy to their sessions after that.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 12, 2020)

lisalange said:


> I wish I had funny stories to share, but..
> 
> 1) characters being copied/stolen/used as other people's flist faceclaims
> 2) furry rpers being uninterested if sex isn't the focus


This, #2 especially. Someone will come and when their fetish OC gets denied, they leave.


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 12, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> This, #2 especially. Someone will come and when their fetish OC gets denied, they leave.


#3 for me is if I have a fetish, I can always work around them, but others don't like it. So they never rp with me. Like really? I've done vanilla rps in the past so I know what to do.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 12, 2020)

Anon_the_human said:


> #3 for me is if I have a fetish, I can always work around them, but others don't like it. So they never rp with me. Like really? I've done vanilla rps in the past so I know what to do.


Yea but I've been in SFW rps and this happened multiple times. They're told extensively that erp isn't the focus, but they try anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 134689 (May 12, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> This, #2 especially. Someone will come and when their fetish OC gets denied, they leave.



I would like to hear your experiences if you'll share some, of the fetish ocs being denied and them leaving.


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 12, 2020)

lisalange said:


> I would like to hear your experiences if you'll share some, of the fetish ocs being denied and them leaving.


In a hyper-advanced fantasy setting, one dude wanted to be a character with a curse that made him have an  insatiable lust towards any female, and wouldn't be able to control himself if he came across one. In another, somebody wanted to be a character with a feet/vore fetish. Keep in mind these are all SFW servers, where erp isn't the focus. We, as in the DMs, would've been fine with modifying the characters to fit the setting more, giving them more story potential. But they had none of it and left. I say they are SFW servers, but that only means that it's story based where characters have goals (fighting for the resistance against the dystopian government/burn the resistance to the ground) as an example. Erp was allowed via DM's, and often these RPs have mature themes, but these people only wanted to erp and clearly the servers didn't suit them.


----------



## faepaintings (May 13, 2020)

lisalange said:


> 2) furry rpers being uninterested if sex isn't the focus



Oh, not only furries... 
I had such experiences not only once in ingame RP in Elder Scrolls... I play mostly male characters, but that does not prevent me from encountering people that only seek eRP with their female characters. The most obvious thing was, when my character was in a city, pausing from his hunt after some murderers and there was this breton woman. All cliché of beautiful, sexy and whatnot in her description. But she was played so illogical and badly... She tried to be oh so mysterious in a public place in that city and wanted to join my character's group... and especially him. He of course asked who she was and what her name was, but she just.... smiled "seductively", lounging "sensually" towards him and told him he should try to find it out by himself. Of course with a voice oh so seductive... He bluntly told her that he does not travel with people that don't even want to tell their name and all of a sudden she turned cold and uninterested IC and completely left our RP within minutes and even insulted us OOC as boring. I lol'd.

Pretty obvious what her player was looking for... And this kind of players annoy me the most. Badly played characters, forcing their thirst for eRP on everyone that didn't ask for it.


----------



## ratdadtim (May 13, 2020)

had a coupe experiences lately that strangely enough ended before they even started.

examples being i post stuff on here, get responses, direct people to my discord. i talk a bit more with them and explain the time zone difference and theyre all ok with it, supposedly.

one said they had a character they were in the process of making they wanted to use, so i figured aright then we wait and just chat until they let me know that the character is done. i attempt to do some regular chatting for couple days up to a week and i dont really get any responses, so i leave them alone, figure theyll contact me whenever theyre ready.

same with another, we talk about setting up a discord room to keep the rp in there but the chatting dies out.

i wait a while with both of them and then finally figure i should poke them and double check that they wanna do this (since THEY contacted me after the rp postings here), and theyve both either removed me from the discord friends list or blocked me. cant really tell which either way.

why do people do this? lol


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

I just got a new one! I role-played once in the Furaffinity notes with someone, it was at best, a few days ago. Keepin' it short and sweet, a put at least six to seven sentences worth of detail, making sure that all my stuff was proofread, and then I see his response: A one liner that I probably needed a detective for. It was like trying to break down Egyptian stories and translate it to English. It was so horrible, I had to take a solid minute trying to see what the overall meaning was. Good l o r d, it was b a d.


----------



## The-Courier (May 20, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I just got a new one! I role-played once in the Furaffinity notes with someone, it was at best, a few days ago. Keepin' it short and sweet, a put at least six to seven sentences worth of detail, making sure that all my stuff was proofread, and then I see his response: A one liner that I probably needed a detective for. It was like trying to break down Egyptian stories and translate it to English. It was so horrible, I had to take a solid minute trying to see what the overall meaning was. Good l o r d, it was b a d.


Yeah, I've had cases like those happen to me a lot.
Way, way too much, if I'm being honest... kind of gotten a little jaded towards people now.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 20, 2020)

I was the bad one once upon a time.

I was RPing all wrong as a teen. I was doing it more like "add a part to the story", if that makes sense. Instead of "each person takes control of their character". It was more like "we take turns with all of the characters".

I was probably the most obnoxious thing. I'm sorry world.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 20, 2020)

The worst ones I had were the ones where I get yelled at for not giving responses that are long enough for the other person's liking.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Yeah, I've had cases like those happen to me a lot.
> Way, way too much, if I'm being honest... kind of gotten a little jaded towards people now.



Ah, yeah. That tends to happen with people you come across who seem to lack the basic fundamentals of rp. Hopefully, maybe, you'll get lucky again! I'll be supporting you all the way pal!


----------



## The-Courier (May 20, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah, yeah. That tends to happen with people you come across who seem to lack the basic fundamentals of rp. Hopefully, maybe, you'll get lucky again! I'll be supporting you all the way pal!


Maybe. I still feel extremely nervous asking anybody on here. I'm a pretty reserved person so this is a bit out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Maybe. I still feel extremely nervous asking anybody on here. I'm a pretty reserved person so this is a bit out of my comfort zone.



I see....well, don't you worry pal! They key is to start slow, yes, but also to find which person you feel most comfortable around. Part of a role-play is to both enjoy it and be with the right person when you do so. It adds to the quality of it all!


----------



## The-Courier (May 20, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I see....well, don't you worry pal! They key is to start slow, yes, but also to find which person you feel most comfortable around. Part of a role-play is to both enjoy it and be with the right person when you do so. It adds to the quality of it all!


Yup, I've been in the game for a few years already. So far, you're just about the only person here I could probably call an ally.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Yup, I've been in the game for a few years already. So far, you're just about the only person here I could probably call an ally.



Really now? Interesting.....well, if you'd like, I offer an rp, and you won't have to worry about lackluster skills. I may not have a few years on me, but I think I have a good....two..yeah, two years of that to spare.


----------



## The-Courier (May 20, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Really now? Interesting.....well, if you'd like, I offer an rp, and you won't have to worry about lackluster skills. I may not have a few years on me, but I think I have a good....two..yeah, two years of that to spare.


Well, sure, I wouldn't mind. Unfortunately, I have a severe lack of good ideas at the moment.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Well, sure, I wouldn't mind. Unfortunately, I have a severe lack of good ideas at the moment.



Ah, don't you worry about that pal! I come up with ideas once people give a description of their character. Though, we should move this to the conversations. I'll send you one of your interested.


----------



## The-Courier (May 20, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah, don't you worry about that pal! I come up with ideas once people give a description of their character. Though, we should move this to the conversations. I'll send you one of your interested.


Go ahead, I don't have much on the schedule anyways.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Go ahead, I don't have much on the schedule anyways.



You got it sir!


----------



## PublicMood (May 20, 2020)

worst RP had to have been when a dude with a transformation fetish DMed me and asked me to take part in becoming a statue. Very disturbing experience, with some very oddly pedophilic undertones. After that, I blocked him. Think his name was StoneTiger or something like that.


----------



## Arnak (May 22, 2020)

Knew a guy named Bert.
He loved three three things. Boobs, macros and vore.
I had a couple babes that fit that description.

Problem??? Every rp was the same without any plot or significant contribution from him. He wanted busty, hungry girls but didn't want to build the world around these colossal cuties.

After a full year of this shit. I told him to never contact me again. When he tried to, I blocked him everywhere he knew me. I may a dirty minded fella, but I'd like some variety and some atmosphere.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 26, 2020)

I've off and on RPed with a lot of different people over the years so most of them tend to blend together but only one stands out as exceptional.

There's one particular transformation roleplayer who hangs around on Transformania Time and always has personal ads along the lines of "Latex pokemon bitch TG TF" or "Turn me into your (insert canine pokemon) bitch". They seem nice at first and post lengthy responses, but they ALWAYS ghost you one or two messages short of the fetish content you are actually trying to give them. You can literally tell them you will roleplay their scenario as is with everything they want, and they only made it through the setup and world building.

This happened with that same individual twice, so on another occasion in which they approached me, I confronted them about the previous session. They apologized, we moved on, roleplayed, and again, they ghosted me right before I was to transform them. Then later down the road, the guy changes their name and responds to another one of my ads. I don't remember HOW I found out it was the same guy, but I suspect it was their OC name. When I figured out who it was, I outright told them I didn't want to continue because I had no reason to believe I was doing anything but wasting my time.

So they proceed to sperg out on me cussing me out and calling me an A-hole and blocking me. What kind of weird gas-lighting is that? Especially on a website where the subs outnumber doms 10-1 and finding someone to transform you into a big-tiddied latex arcanine is hard. You'd think you wouldn't ghost when someone says "Let me give you an RP with whatever you want." Pft, wasted effort.


----------



## MoonBabChris (May 29, 2020)

Okay, warning of ABDL stuff, but long story short, someone wanted to do an ERP, and I was fine with that, I'm just not the best at writing them. A few messages in, it's implied that my character was cute aged. I voice my concern, and they were like "Well, yeah, what's wrong with that?"

I have a very strict policy on separating the sexual and cub stuff from anything ABDL related. The moment, the very second things become remotely sexual, I either cut it off, or make it blatantly clear that the character is 18+. Just blew my mind that people think pedophilia is okay when it's fictional.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 30, 2020)

I did explicit RP with someone and their OC and *at the end* they decided to break it to me: "Oh, I'm 16 btw. Hope that doesn't bother you! ^_^" (when I think I might have been 19-20?).
I tried doin that kinda stuff when I was younger so I didn't freak out about it, but it sure was cringey having to calmly explain to a 16yr old weeb why it wasn't okay to continue communicating that way afterwards.

The worst of the worst is that I ultimately gave up on RP because it got to the point where it was just the same crap over and over. It just turned into me humoring people and trying to keep up with the habit of writing ideas on the spot. No one I RP'ed with had any vocabulary or adjectives that weren't directly ripped from their favorite books. No one had any creative ideas or rarely attempted to steer the RP in _some_ kind of direction (that wasn't just sex). Even though I prefer quality over quantity, people repeatedly told me that they were too intimidated by my writing skills to even wanna attempt it. Explicit RP involved them fapping behind the keyboard and quitting the RP when they_ 'finished'_, because apparently that's just standard RP etiquette I was never told of.

The whole thing just became exhausting, trying to invest myself into something and thinking it's gonna be great and immersive, only to read the same, stale shite. I like to challenge myself, which is why I put up with it for so long, but... _bleh_.

Edit: other than that though, I think the second worst one would have been with an online Ex. Everything seemed grand, but as always, it's just a matter of time before you catch someone in a lie. Only _after _I agreed to date online, did he break it to me that he had a 'personality' disorder. I didn't learn about them until later, but I believe this would be a 'headmaster' situation? Basically pretending your favorite characters are all assuming parts of your personality and all that nonsense. Real life was a never-ending RP with him, if that counts. And every actual RP we put together, for some reason, my character was supposed to die some way or another and I'm not 100% sure why. [Edit, entered wrong age, was living in my first apartment by then] 18-yr  old me noped outta that one real fast.


----------



## The-Courier (May 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I did explicit RP with someone and their OC and *at the end* they decided to break it to me: "Oh, I'm 16 btw. Hope that doesn't bother you! ^_^" (when I think I might have been 19-20?).
> I tried doin that kinda stuff when I was younger so I didn't freak out about it, but it sure was cringey having to calmly explain to a 16yr old weeb why it wasn't okay to continue communicating that way afterwards.
> 
> The worst of the worst is that I ultimately gave up on RP because it got to the point where it was just the same crap over and over. It just turned into me humoring people and trying to keep up with the habit of writing ideas on the spot. No one I RP'ed with had any vocabulary or adjectives that weren't directly ripped from their favorite books. No one had any creative ideas or rarely attempted to steer the RP in _some_ kind of direction (that wasn't just sex). Even though I prefer quality over quantity, people repeatedly told me that they were too intimidated by my writing skills to even wanna attempt it. Explicit RP involved them fapping behind the keyboard and quitting the RP when they_ 'finished'_, because apparently that's just standard RP etiquette I was never told of.
> ...



This, so much this. A lot of my experiences have played out the same way you've described them (minus the edit part, of course).


----------



## TyraWadman (May 30, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> This, so much this. A lot of my experiences have played out the same way you've described them (minus the edit part, of course).




It hurts...
It hurt so much! \QAQ/


----------



## The-Courier (May 30, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> It hurts...
> It hurt so much! \QAQ/



It really does.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 30, 2020)

Seems you fellows had underwent quite the monumental experience of mass cringe I daresay. Yet, I feel that some light may be shed your way, who knows? Reversals of fate, (mainly good ones), tend to happen after such times. But there was this one role-play I'll never forget. One that I will hold near and dear for a specific reason. And here we go, ready to submerge into a realm of untold chaos, the discord of destruction, the harbinger and herald of madness, Kik.

This app had seemed like a good one. And it all seemed perfect. I had used this app when I was sixteen, all in the desperate hopes of finding more people my age to talk to, maybe, just maybe, have a decent chat. Who knows? If they were competent enough, maybe a role-play. But that's where things headed south. You see, I had not been doing my homework during that time, and I had failed to realize that kik had become nothing but a reduced hotline pickup for adults ranging in various ages, some going as far as fifty. I had made the mistake of initiating a role-play that seemed pretty good, since I used my Original Character Monosuki T. Lavushi IV the Blue Aurian in there. The main flaw was where the other guy, (who was 19), asked if my character could be a young cat. Ever so blindly, I agreed, thinking it was merely a request. Then, he dove straight in, making it seem like a non-consensual role-play with the violation of a young feline. I had tried to confront the individual about it, but his blatant retort revealed to me that it was utterly insignificant, so therefore, I blocked the man. It was almost sad to see such.....dwindling depths spiral to such chaos, and some adults there said that I needed to get off my high horse, mainly due to the enhancement of my vocabulary terms that I use often. t seems as if they were....dare I say, appalled by the very notion of my language, and they made the most valiant attempt to bring me down. Nevertheless, this merely dawned a new era of shame upon them, henceforth tarnishing their title as 'adults.' Saddening to see, turning to teen app into a meet and smash center, but...I suppose that's what it came to. Converting nonchalant things to the very ideals of chaos and discord really seemed to.....sway their mindset. They even had some of the minors in the same mindset. Truly shameful, I must admit.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (May 30, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Seems you fellows had underwent quite the monumental experience of mass cringe I daresay. Yet, I feel that some light may be shed your way, who knows? Reversals of fate, (mainly good ones), tend to happen after such times. But there was this one role-play I'll never forget. One that I will hold near and dear for a specific reason. And here we go, ready to submerge into a realm of untold chaos, the discord of destruction, the harbinger and herald of madness, Kik.
> 
> This app had seemed like a good one. And it all seemed perfect. I had used this app when I was sixteen, all in the desperate hopes of finding more people my age to talk to, maybe, just maybe, have a decent chat. Who knows? If they were competent enough, maybe a role-play. But that's where things headed south. You see, I had not been doing my homework during that time, and I had failed to realize that kik had become nothing but a reduced hotline pickup for adults ranging in various ages, some going as far as fifty. I had made the mistake of initiating a role-play that seemed pretty good, since I used my Original Character Monosuki T. Lavushi IV the Blue Aurian in there. The main flaw was where the other guy, (who was 19), asked if my character could be a young cat. Ever so blindly, I agreed, thinking it was merely a request. Then, he dove straight in, making it seem like a non-consensual role-play with the violation of a young feline. I had tried to confront the individual about it, but his blatant retort revealed to me that it was utterly insignificant, so therefore, I blocked the man. It was almost sad to see such.....dwindling depths spiral to such chaos, and some adults there said that I needed to get off my high horse, mainly due to the enhancement of my vocabulary terms that I use often. t seems as if they were....dare I say, appalled by the very notion of my language, and they made the most valiant attempt to bring me down. Nevertheless, this merely dawned a new era of shame upon them, henceforth tarnishing their title as 'adults.' Saddening to see, turning to teen app into a meet and smash center, but...I suppose that's what it came to. Converting nonchalant things to the very ideals of chaos and discord really seemed to.....sway their mindset. They even had some of the minors in the same mindset. Truly shameful, I must admit.



So the summarization of this is that someone in a kik server asked you to roleplay a cat cub, then proceeded to ERP with you?! Gross!! Dx And there were kids in that server?? I have not seen what you have and I don't have any context, but you should 100% report that kik server if you think kids are being groomed.

Edit: Sorry, I leveled up my reading comprehension skill and reread that. The non-con part makes it so much... much... worse. You've been through hell, friend.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 30, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> So the summarization of this is that someone in a kik server asked you to roleplay a cat cub, then proceeded to ERP with you?! Gross!! Dx And there were kids in that server?? I have not seen what you have and I don't have any context, but you should 100% report that kik server if you think kids are being groomed.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I leveled up my reading comprehension skill and reread that. The non-con part makes it so much... much... worse. You've been through hell, friend.



Hell is the least of it. Thanks for that though! I did block him though.


----------



## DingRawD (May 30, 2020)

I ended up dating the person I was RP'ing with. It went so awkward and we fought a lot.

Toxic...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 30, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> So the summarization of this is that someone in a kik server asked you to roleplay a cat cub, then proceeded to ERP with you?! Gross!! Dx And there were kids in that server?? I have not seen what you have and I don't have any context, but you should 100% report that kik server if you think kids are being groomed.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I leveled up my reading comprehension skill and reread that. The non-con part makes it so much... much... worse. You've been through hell, friend.



Hell is the least of it. Thanks for that though! I did block him though.


DingRawD said:


> I ended up dating the person I was RP'ing with. It went so awkward and we fought a lot.
> 
> Toxic...



Truly an oddity.


----------



## Tonkat (Jun 2, 2020)

Had a long time rp partner waaaay back now who in fights or nsfw would never let my characters hit his or do certain actions and would always be like "except no because Blah dodged and put your character into this position and then did this and then your character did this" and when I tried to override the action like he did mine, he'd get upset and want to stop rping with me, incredibly frustrating.

Not rped with him for a long time, couldn't handle anymore of that. Tbh I haven't rped with that many people either, reading through the thread, there are some real horror stories.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Tonkat said:


> Had a long time rp partner waaaay back now who in fights or nsfw would never let my characters hit his or do certain actions and would always be like "except no because Blah dodged and put your character into this position and then did this and then your character did this" and when I tried to override the action like he did mine, he'd get upset and want to stop rping with me, incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Not rped with him for a long time, couldn't handle anymore of that. Tbh I haven't rped with that many people either, reading through the thread, there are some real horror stories.



Well, who knows? You might find some good role-players out there! Don't let that....heinous experience taint role-play for ya! I'm sure you'll get lucky again, I just know it!


----------



## JZLobo (Jun 2, 2020)

This is less a singular incident and more of an ongoing annoyance I've been having while I look for new people to RP with, but COMMUNICATION IS IMPORTANT. If I don't like the way something is going, I will first ask for a course-correction. If things still aren't working out, I will inform a someone that things just aren't working out.

I have yet to find someone who will show me the same courtesy. I'm sick of waiting for replies only for them to never come.

Don't ghost, people.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> This is less a singular incident and more of an ongoing annoyance I've been having while I look for new people to RP with, but COMMUNICATION IS IMPORTANT. If I don't like the way something is going, I will first ask for a course-correction. If things still aren't working out, I will inform a someone that things just aren't working out.
> 
> I have yet to find someone who will show me the same courtesy. I'm sick of waiting for replies only for them to never come.
> 
> Don't ghost, people.




Ah, that one sucks. Sorry about the ghosting pal. I'm sure it'll get better!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 2, 2020)

Mine are pretty much in the common experiences.

Just... if they want something, I would like to hear that from the owner themselves rather than spamming blatant hints. And this happened when my character in action was not sane enough at the moment. (Oh yes it was NSFW RP) This may be personal, but I want more of a natural progression, which I mentioned before starting. Luckily, I managed to help the situation via arranging background stuffs.

Another is that their character knows something that they naturally never could. This specific RP was meant to discover and find the way through in the perspect of each characters with provided situation, and I can proudly say that I'm good at providing solutions naturally whenever it's stuck. But still, somehow they refuse to 'find their way' and the character just happens to know everything and do it like a boss instead. Simply took away all the essence of that specific RP. Not to mention that other RPers in action got frustrated as well.

The last but not least, the table turning. This is NSFW but I'll introduce as least as possible. There are 'giver' and 'taker' when the NSFW scene happens, and I said that I only do 'taking'. At first, my character was doing fine as a 'taker', but suddenly they flip the table and becomes a 'taker'. What now, taker vs taker? How can this proceed? The progression quickly went lost. If they really wanted such stuff, they should have go find another people for that, not me.

When such stuffs happen and make the RP hardly sustainable, it really frustrates me. Thankfully or not, I am now able to do stuff I never want to when it happens at the point that it's too sad to call quits. And each person using this 'tactic' against me shall never be RPing with me again. It can be first time, but no twice.

Bonus: (I don't know if this is actually an 'RP experience')
They wanna know the specifics of my characters, yes, the character in action should be only one(regarding this specific RP). But they wanted to know every single characters' specifics. I was kinda annoyed but at the same time it's logical that one has to choose which target is the best to be interacted well. So I provided everything like origins and backgrounds of every single characters I have. And then, they are gone with the wind and is nowhere to be seen. I can't help but keep thinking if they're gonna take my character setups to use on somewhere else, terrifying.

That's all I can recall as of now, ah...


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 2, 2020)

Oh boy, I was wondering where this type of thread would be. *Rubs hands* Alrighty prepare for my gripes, cause I have quite a few


People who don't read my ad, I can tell who read it and who didn't
People making me do all of the work (Writing the plot, picking THEIR character and Starting)
I would Send long detailed posts with them to respond with a half-assed response (if I am lucky)
People asking what genitalia I have, I am NB, and I don't think its a stranger's business or concern on what Genitalia I have, it should not matter its an RP, not a hookup, I also...never understood why a person's gender identity mattered in an RP but to each their own I guess, maybe someone can give me a reason.
On that note, people trying to flirt or date you is super creepy like, I don't mind being friends but just because I do an NSFW RP does not mean I personally want to date or do anything Explicit with you (Hence why I only do Third-person RPs as it separates the character from the person if that makes any sense.
When they say they can do third person but keep trying to sneak in First. 

I've dealt with Ghosters and I have admittedly been someone to ghost IF they give me bad vibes


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Mine are pretty much in the common experiences.
> 
> Just... if they want something, I would like to hear that from the owner themselves rather than spamming blatant hints. And this happened when my character in action was not sane enough at the moment. (Oh yes it was NSFW RP) This may be personal, but I want more of a natural progression, which I mentioned before starting. Luckily, I managed to help the situation via arranging background stuffs.
> 
> ...




Interesting. Dang, sorry you went through this pal. I can tell you that it counts as an rp experience, and I hope you find some better role-plays that won't do such things to you.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

TaviBoba said:


> Oh boy, I was wondering where this type of thread would be. *Rubs hands* Alrighty prepare for my gripes, cause I have quite a few
> 
> 
> People who don't read my ad, I can tell who read it and who didn't
> ...



That is creepy indeed! Don't worry, you should find some generally kind, non I-want-to-date-you-because-of-erotic-roleplay kinds of furs here!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 2, 2020)

And now for something completely different.

Not the worst RP experience.

My fiancée of 10 years started off and continues to be my RP partner.

Now back to our scheduled programming.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> Not the worst RP experience.
> 
> ...



Hey, pretty cool!


----------



## Rhys Tieran (Jun 7, 2020)

Ahhhhh I've got a story for this one, although I'm going to change some details to protect my identity and all that. I've told a lot of irl people this story so it's very identifying. Note: The story has mature language and crude/dark humor, so if that's not your thing, this story won't be either.



Spoiler



So I don't play DnD a lot, but sometimes when I visit my friends, I'll hop in for a day or so. On this particular day, we only have about two and a half hours to play, so we're doing a throw away campaign based on a certain anime universe that involves big hair, big attacks, and somehow isn't Jojo's Bizarre Adventures. Pretty easy to figure out. Anyway, I was there in a group of about 6 people, two of them are really good friends of mine. A guy walks in and almost immediately one of the friends (who we'll call Joey) pulls me aside and says "I really hope that guy doesn't stay. We almost got into a fist fight once." And proceeds to tell me some stuff that happened between the guy (we'll call him Carl) and Joey's now-ex.

Now! Carl asks the DM, who is my favorite DM ever because his stories just comes alive and he's pretty fair on most interactions, but his niceness is his downfall. He says "Sure, write down your loose details." Joey next to me mutters 'fuck' and just shakes his head. We're sitting at a huge rectangular table, with the DM to my right, Joey to my left and Carl across from me. We get into the story, and since this is a one off, everyone wants the story to go pretty fast to the action. We start in a training grounds in the sky with a time chamber. Two minutes equals a day, a day equals a month, I can't remember the exact times, but it was used for speed leveling. I'm playing a green skinned alien race.

There's a running joke that Joey *always* loses his clothing. It doesn't matter how, it somehow happens, so I asked for a special power of 'clothes beam' which is exactly how it sounds. The DM laughs, says sure, and we're on our way. Or not so much. Carl is hell bent on beating up the trainer there, for some reason. The DM doesn't like this because it's going to hold up the game. But he's fair, so he says "Sure, go for it." He rolls, gets a 1, and the DM sighs, everyone laughs, and he says "The trainer punches you, you take three damage." And tries to go on, but Carl says "I fight him again." This happens a few times, eating up almost an hour of time since the DM also has to manage everyone else that's training. Mind you, he's giving Carl every opportunity to stop this, and warns him that it's not going to end well and that he's just eating up precious time. But still, he persists. Everyone groans, people start checking their phones, and the DM decides to put a stop to this. Carl is purely losing this on bad rolls, all below a 10. On the last loss, the DM says "Okay. He subdues you and takes you into the time chamber for sexy times. You're in there for 10 minutes, which equals about a month in there. After the ten minutes, the trainer pulls you out, your clothes are gone and you're in a trance-like state to where you've got some suped-up Stockholm Syndrome." Everyone just rolls laughing, and I decide to do my friend a solid in a sort of "revenge". I lean over and whisper to the DM "If it's okay with you, I want to use my clothes beam to give him assless champs and a gimp mask with a ball gag." The DM just shakes his head and says "Yes. Do it." I roll, hit a 17 and announced my action. Everyone just loses their minds laughing while Carl sits at the table, also laughing, but looking at me saying "Man, that's fucked up." I just shrugged, still losing my shit too. Probably a dick move, but everyone was tired of this guy at this point. It's not like he was a newb either, he was very experienced. He was just an ass.

Even though things turned out pretty hilarious, this was still one of, if not my worse time during a type of roleplay. We ended up not being about to do much beyond leaving the training area and fighting the first enemy because of the time Carl took up, and everyone agreed to not invite him back.


----------



## JZLobo (Jun 11, 2020)

Had a fresh one today! Someone watched me and so I left them a shout thanking them, so they left the following shout on my page:


> no no it is my pleasure to meet u as i kiss your paw with a wink as i place a rose on your ear. thank u so much for the grogrous watch my dear angel. :3


What the ffffff-

I replied:


> Okay that comment you made on my page is really creepy. Please don't include me in your role-playing.


And they immediately unwatched me. But nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 11, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> Had a fresh one today! Someone watched me and so I left them a shout thanking them, so they left the following shout on my page:
> 
> What the ffffff-
> 
> ...


uwu


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

JZLobo said:


> Had a fresh one today! Someone watched me and so I left them a shout thanking them, so they left the following shout on my page:
> 
> What the ffffff-
> 
> ...



I must admit, that must be how some people show some sort of otherworldly affection, all through the oddball ways of the enigma of the cringe mind. Sorry that happened to you


----------



## Vulps (Jun 11, 2020)

So, he randomly joined my dms on discord... His emote where the following:

"He would reveal his genitals that appeared to be a chainsaw"

After my question what thats going to be he told me he likes gore by weapons instead of dicks. 

Well... Pretty creative. Had to block him after he typed several of really weird phrases. Even though i said im not interested


----------



## TaviBoba (Jun 11, 2020)

Vulps said:


> So, he randomly joined my dms on discord... His emote where the following:
> 
> "He would reveal his genitals that appeared to be a chainsaw"
> 
> ...


Anyone who dms me with rp stuff I ghost them right then, i don’t wanna deal with that cause it ends u0 being a poor quality rp or someone that’s going to pester me every minute to respond


----------



## Vulps (Jun 11, 2020)

TaviBoba said:


> Anyone who dms me with rp stuff I ghost them right then, i don’t wanna deal with that cause it ends u0 being a poor quality rp or someone that’s going to pester me every minute to respond



Ive had good expieriences also i must say. 
But yeah usually its crap xD


----------



## Led The bunny (Jun 11, 2020)

I, myself, am a pleaser and even when presented with lower tiered role play I will attempt to finish it out for their sake or until they stop talking to me. Even then though I will meet the level they present me with, even if my initial attempt was much more thought out and planned. Though I think that my worst role play experiences stream form people who don't ask or confirm what I am okay with and try forcing me into less desirable scenarios like: Being made into a c-boy (Which has happened on multiple occasions. I'm getting mad about that.) Starts to over the course of the role make me start smelling worse and worse because they are into bad odors. 

I'm not kink shaming, everyone is entitled to their own likes and dislikes but maybe at least ask or make sure your partner is okay with before attempted to go all heave-ho into a scenario like that.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Led The bunny said:


> I, myself, am a pleaser and even when presented with lower tiered role play I will attempt to finish it out for their sake or until they stop talking to me. Even then though I will meet the level they present me with, even if my initial attempt was much more thought out and planned. Though I think that my worst role play experiences stream form people who don't ask or confirm what I am okay with and try forcing me into less desirable scenarios like: Being made into a c-boy (Which has happened on multiple occasions. I'm getting mad about that.) Starts to over the course of the role make me start smelling worse and worse because they are into bad odors.
> 
> I'm not kink shaming, everyone is entitled to their own likes and dislikes but maybe at least ask or make sure your partner is okay with before attempted to go all heave-ho into a scenario like that.



That tends to be how current, non-experienced role-players retreat to. It is, unfortunately, a common tactic used by the vast populace, at least, from what I've seen. It gets really heinous when you go to Kik. That place is the living breeding grounds for scheisse to go down. It really gets nasty when they start forcing things, including not discussed topics, or the worst of them all, underage NSFW. Quite possibly the most degrading of them all must I say. But your situation, that is beyond nasty. Especially if they didn't even ask to make you into a  c-boy. I mean, seriously, who just goes and does that kind of thing?!?


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 19, 2020)

All righty, this is gonna be a long one, but I promise it's good. This didn't happen _to _me exactly, but I was directly involved, and it almost scared me away from online role playing entirely.

It was an interesting time in my life. I was barely an adult, and confused about Gender, and was just starting to use RP to figure things out. At the time I was playing an MMO called Champions Online, which had just gone free-to-play. This was kind of a bid deal for me because I had quit the game a year before because I couldn't afford the subscription fees. Now, before this point, I had never even considered roleplaying in an MMO, and with the huge amount of character customization available right out the gate, I was hooked. I got all the RP mods and quickly made up my first RP mmo character, Kendra the trans girl drow. After a few days of hanging around the unofficial RP spot, I met a couple of people, roleplayed with them, and got myself invited into their RP guild. So far so good.

I roleplayed with these guys for a few weeks, maybe about a month or so, and there were a few red flags - for one, in that guild you weren't allowed to have other characters in other guilds, which I thought was strange. There was also this annoying focus on the guild leader's character being over powered as hell which caused me some annoyances with some of the adventures I was working on, but it was fine. My character even had a boyfriend, so that was cool, too! I was just starting to get comfortable with roleplaying a trans woman, and decided to make another character. 

This other character was Casey, a female red dragon locked in humanoid form. She actually had two forms - a cool thing about Champs is that you could make I think up to three outfits and swap between them. Casey's first was her human form, literally just a punk girl with red hair. Second form had dragon wings, and third was full scaily. She had a bad temper and was usually pissed off because she had been locked out of her true form and power and was forced to live as a mere human. Also, for story reasons, she had to work as a waitress at the RP bar, and I used to serve people with a huge frown on my face and make snarky remarks about them... good times. I miss Casey.

So the guild master's character was in a marriage with another guild member's character. Pretty normal, they had been roleplaying together for a while, and it's all just a game. It's just RP, right? Surely these were reasonable adults.

So Casey, my alt character, meets... can't remember his name, like, Spiff or something, who happened to be the guildmaster's character's hubby's alternate character. Long story short, Casey and Spiff do the dirty, and I realized I am VERY much the girl in pretend relationships. First erp for the win, and I got to do it in Casey's scaily form, so also my first scaily erp. It was great, we were both mature, it had a semi-romantic feel to it but was also a one-night-stand with a possibility of more, that kind of thing.

Fast forward, Casey gets involved with an out-of-guild story line with some dude who wasn't as good as Spiff, but still pretty good, and out characters are having a heart to heart. Meanwhile, my guild master is playing a new character, whom I remember being a female-to-male trans character, because it was his first trans character and he thought I would be a good teacher for some reason. He's bored, and he asks me if he can hang around and listen to our rp. It's fine with the other guy, so I say sure, why not, and continue my in character heart to heart.

This is where things go sideways.

While pouring out her emotions, Casey makes a comment about F*****g Spiff, just to feel something, and then I get a PM from the guild master. "Did you say Spiff? As in, my husbund's alt?" Foolishly, I didn't think anything of it, still believing this all to be make believe and all. So I say something like "Yeah lol." Suddenly, I am absolutely bombarded with PM's, all about his relationship with Spiff's main character, and "how could he do this too me?" and "He ripped my heart out!" and "How could you cheat with my husband!" and shit like that. Then, he goes on a rampage, tearing the guild apart and lashing out at his husbund who, as it turns out, also thought it was a pretend relationship in a videogame.

The guild completely fell apart after that, and a few of the guild members blamed me personally, as if I was some kind of home-wrecker. One girl, whom I thought I was friends with, even told me that it was well known that the GM couldn't differentiate between real life and roll play. I ended up losing a lot of friends all at once over that. And by the way, I was NOT nice about it. I called out everyone and anyone who was knowingly playing into this guy's delusions and attacking me, and things got so bad, I quit Champions Online forever. Which is a shame, because it was fun as hell.

And that is my worst RP experience ever.


----------



## Valryth (Jun 19, 2020)

Led The bunny said:


> I, myself, am a pleaser and even when presented with lower tiered role play I will attempt to finish it out for their sake or until they stop talking to me. Even then though I will meet the level they present me with, even if my initial attempt was much more thought out and planned. Though I think that my worst role play experiences stream form people who don't ask or confirm what I am okay with and try forcing me into less desirable scenarios like: Being made into a c-boy (Which has happened on multiple occasions. I'm getting mad about that.) Starts to over the course of the role make me start smelling worse and worse because they are into bad odors.
> 
> I'm not kink shaming, everyone is entitled to their own likes and dislikes but maybe at least ask or make sure your partner is okay with before attempted to go all heave-ho into a scenario like that.





Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> That tends to be how current, non-experienced role-players retreat to. It is, unfortunately, a common tactic used by the vast populace, at least, from what I've seen. It gets really heinous when you go to Kik. That place is the living breeding grounds for scheisse to go down. It really gets nasty when they start forcing things, including not discussed topics, or the worst of them all, underage NSFW. Quite possibly the most degrading of them all must I say. But your situation, that is beyond nasty. Especially if they didn't even ask to make you into a  c-boy. I mean, seriously, who just goes and does that kind of thing?!?



This is (among other reasons) pretty much why I don't like roleplay at all, and grew out of it extremely quickly when I did. I know that these people are probably just bad eggs, but coming across them gives me such a bad feeling that it really turns me off from the activity altogether. 

Roleplay just seems so selfish even though people always tell me that they like roleplay because of how "mutual" it is whenever I ask them why they enjoy it, and I'm not really looking into changing my opinion anymore. I know that there are really nice roleplayers out there who are able to respectfully carry out scenarios and create wonderful things with their work, but I'm just way too exhausted from those past experiences to even care for it. Writing is awesome, and I'll never stop doing that, but I would much rather read someone's work and maybe brainstorm with them (or vice-versa) than actually engage in roleplaying. 

We've all had bad roleplay experiences, I mean, it's the internet, and it's roleplay. But I guess I can also share a few of my own for the sake of the thread!

There was this time where I tried to start roleplaying with a small group of people in FF14. I currently play the game and have always known of the RP community, but I was already way past that and didn't even consider doing it because it wasn't my thing. Either way, there was this a point where I just thought "why not?" after being prompted by a few in-game friends that I had previously had a lot of fun with when doing normal game stuff with them.

It was interesting at first, even more so because the game has a really beautiful world and a plethora of emotes that can really help for immersion, but it turns out that the guys quickly derailed the session into a weird NSFW scenario despite me stating that I didn't want that (and also despite the fact that it didn't even make any sense according to the scene we were playing in the first place) and that really just set me off, so I politely walked away and mentioned that it had been a fun trial but that I wasn't really into roleplay.

Fast forward a little, and one of them (who I frequently chatted with on Discord) ended up bringing that "umprompted NSFW content" to our chats even though I made a point of telling him that I didn't want to receive that type of stuff in my DMs. For whatever reason, he kinda went "okay I'll stop" but then didn't and just got progressively worse, to the point where I really just had to stop talking to him altogether.

(A few highlights from these interactions were the "size comparison sex-toy" pictures he sent me out of the blue, where he made a point of showing him how his plastic toy was more monstrous than a can of Monster, and also the downright nude he sent me where he immediately asked me if his balding was noticeable because he had a weak scalp...)

I talk about this as a bitter experience, but honestly it just makes me laugh because it's definitely a fun thing to recollect! Just a shame that people who seem somewhat normal at first end up derailing, but I guess that's just the way of things.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 21, 2020)

I can't say that I've had a good roleplay session outside of a traditional, tabletop Dungeons & Dragons storyline when I played in college. A lot of previous experiences I've had can be summed up by any of the previous responses. Unsolicited requests for sex when it wasn't asked for, being ghosted, as well as people not putting _any_ effort into their responses have caused me to actually take a step back from roleplaying in the past.

It's really difficult for me to point out the worst, but the most disappointing one was when me and another person planned out a story for an entire online session, and halfway through the other person simply said something along the lines of: "Actually, I'm bored. I lied. I'm not interested in doing this." We didn't get much done. Even now, I'm apprehensive at starting one because of a fear that the other party won't follow through on their end.


----------



## Weyekin2020 (Jun 22, 2020)

Being ghosted constantly is the worst, but I have also had so many flipping bad experiences in my 20+ years of RPing that it's not funny and I sadly remember every single bad thing that has happened.  Maybe not my very first RP experience, which was just a cluster duck (replace the D with appropriate letter).  Basically I made an ass out of myself because I didn't know how to RP at the time.  

Anywho... I will probably go out and say RPing with a now very much ex friend who lives in the Bronx.  Probably moved by now...  but I digress.

We were RPing with our Yu-Gi-Oh OCs, and the canon characters.   1)  I dislike MxF RPs immensely because of RPing with her,   2)  I also became a diehard Prideshipper, and I still am after all these years also because of RPing with her.

The reason?  She decided to stir the pot so to speak.  My OC was paired with Yami Yugi (or Mou Hitori no Yuugi)  and hers was paired with Seto Kaiba.  (Already conflict because of said Prideshipping XD)   But the pot stirring was because of my OC being with Yami, and her OC named Kagerou had a kid with him in the past.  Let's just say things got really bad, really fast because she just sprang it on me.  Like 'Hey is this okay? No? Screw it I'm doing it anyway!' 

Then she accused me of my OC being a Mary Sue.  Uh... no.  Buka had flaws, she still does (even though she's in her 30s by now since the time I last RPd her).  Kagerou and Rezi? They could do wrong, they were as perfect as perfect could be.  Seto instantly fell for Rezi, and Rezi loved Mokuba as a little step-brother, brother in law... whatever.  And she was also tied with Gozaburo which was weird and creepy... 

Buka was just this journalist who came from Kyoto and was just trying to make her way to maybe a newscaster job or something, and duel with her monsters on the side.  Yami liked her for who she was, not because she was pretending to be someone she wasn't.  

My god I do have a good memory, that was from 2001/ 2002.


----------



## TkupBook (Jun 22, 2020)

Joeyyy said:


> couldnt mid-day RP so she said she was gonna take a bunch of pills and off herself.
> 
> sorry babe, no *notices bulge owo* on day shifts.



Real bruh moment.


----------



## MM13 (Jun 29, 2020)

I've already talked about my experiences with Bluman08 on Deviantart, but i'm going to go over them again. Basically he is the kind of roleplaying that likes forcing his fetishes on other people and controlling other people's characters and okay he's entitled to like what he likes but it's kind of the same schtick over and over...clowns (yeah..since when were clowns a thing in terms of transformations, not even monster clowns, just plain stereotypical clowns? Really? Also what is even the difference between a clown version of a character and a normal clown? Also 'regular' clown?  Does he think that clowns are like that all the time? I'm pretty sure they have lives outside of their job. ), lots of gratuitous sex (look I have nothing against mature RPs, it's just that at least ask if the other person would like it or not because chances are they might not) and sometimes things like 'stereotype' transformations (so...in the universe of his characters, someone can turn into something like a stereotypical greaser or whatever? Like is there a universe where people actually do become fire-fighter or whatever?), rubber/latex (nothing against those type of transformations. It's just what's the difference between a rubber version of a character and the actual character besides being rubbery?) and living suits (this one I don't get since he breaks his own rules...are they supposed to be akin to symbiotes or are they actual living creatures that just happen to be costumes? If they are living creatures, how come it becomes so ridiculously easy to take them off at the end?) and other things.  I took part in one living symbiote RP with him and he pretty much made do a masturbation scene (which I don't do, I find subjects like masturbation and anything that is what I consider to be over an R-Rating a touchy subject and I don't do mature.  I was pretty much forced to do that scene by him even though I didn't want to).   My character was turned into an anthro horse and you know....big horse, big privates (seriously that guy is obsessed with overly large body parts, specifically if he gets to be a donkey or a tanuki. I bet he wishes he got to be the horse) and then there's the costume vore (okay...how does that work?  I know normal vore but I don't get how costume vore is supposed to work).

And then there's the one guy I RPed with on IMVU, basically my character was supposedly fighting his character and his character decides to try and fight him, my character is a monster specifically a type of vampire and along comes this character who is some kind of god and he attempts to slay my character by cutting off his head off...and then my character just dodges out of the way and this guy accuses me of 'god-modding'...dude, if you're the guy who comes after my character expecting my character to die just because your character nearly decapitated him and you try to make my character die, then that is god-modding and YOU are the joke and not me.  Also what does a freaking god character need a sword for anyway?


----------

